# האם אני יכסה את החתונה ?



## אופירושש היחיד (10/11/12)

האם אני יכסה את החתונה ? 
מה הממוצע של מתנה בחתונה?
ואם לדעתכם 300 ש"ח למנה אני יוכל לכסות את האירוע ?


----------



## H a d a r l i n g (10/11/12)

מאד תלוי 
אני מכירה כמה וכמה זוגות שעשו חתונה צנועה ושפויה וכיסו לחלוטין את הוצאות החתונה, אבל לדעתי רוב הזוגות לא מכסים את המחיר מהמתנות ומכסים את ההוצאות באמצעות מימון הורים / חסכונות של הזוג...
הממוצע למתנה 250 ש"ח אם כי זה תלוי בכמות האורחים וקרבתם אליכם.

האם 300 ש"ח למנה זה מחיר סופי או שזה רק מנה? כי יש הוצאות נלוות ובסופו של דבר זה יכול גם להגיע לסכום הרבה יותר גבוה אם עושים שקלול של כל עלויות החתונה (כולל טיפים, רבנות, ביגוד וכד').


----------



## אופירושש היחיד (10/11/12)

זה רק המנה ... 
הבעיה זה שהיום מחיר מנה באולמות מתחיל ב280 ש"ח...


----------



## yaya87 (10/11/12)

זה מחיר מאוד גבוה 
שווה להמשיך לחפש מקום אחר,אולי קצת להתרחק.
בבאר שבע כשחיפשנו אולם הממוצע היה 180 שח למנה,כולל מלצרים ומפות ומפיות.


----------



## אופירושש היחיד (10/11/12)

אני מחפש אולם באזור השרון- חדרה


----------



## H a d a r l i n g (10/11/12)

תנסו את אגדת דשא 
המחיר בוודאות זול יותר והמקום ממש נחמד


----------



## coffeetoffy (10/11/12)

ממש לא, 
הוצע לי שם, אחרי המון ויכוחים והתמקחויות:
210 למנה,
120 ש"ח לכל מלצר (מלצר לכל 15 איש)
בר בסיסי, שדרוג בר= 8 ש"ח לראש
תאורה והגברה 4600+מע"מ.

זול זה לא.


----------



## moshavnikit (11/11/12)

זה לא יקר 
יחסית לאזור ולרמה של המקום.. ממש לא יקר!
המחיר לתאורה והגברה הוא טיפה יקר, זה כן.. וזה משהו שאפשר לנסות להתמקח עליו. אבל גם עם המחיר הזה, זה יוצא בערך 250 ש"ח למנה וזה בסדר גמור למה שמציעים באגדת דשא (לדעתי).


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/11/12)

את מדברת על משמרות או פרדס חנה? 
כי כשהם ישבו במשמרות זה היה יפהפה ואולי הייתי מוכנה לשקול את המחיר הזה. במיקום הנוכחי שלהם ("אגדת דשא באחוזה", ביציאה מפרדס חנה לכיוון גן שמואל) המקום לא יפה ולא מפואר בכלל, הדק ברחבת הריקודים החיצונית עקום, יש רק שירותים אחד וזה בחוץ, והאולם הפנימי בכלל לא יפה. במבט ראשון המקום מפואר ממש, אבל אחרי הסיור יצאנו בתחושה שלא שווה לבזבז את הזמן בשיחה עם הבעלים בנוגע למחיר, אבל מדובר במכרים אז לא היה נעים פשוט ללכת.


----------



## moshavnikit (11/11/12)

אני הייתי באירוע במשמרות 
אבל ראיתי תמונות של המקום בפרדס חנה והוא מאוד מצא חן בעיני כי אני אוהבת מראה שהוא וינטאג'.. מי שמחפש פאר מן הסתם לא ימצא אותו שם כי המקום משדר יותר כפריות ופשטות, אני אישית אוהבת את זה. 

האוכל שם הוא לא גורמה או ברמה מאוד גבוהה אבל הוא בסדר גמור, טעים ובשפע.

את המקומות הזולים יותר באזור אני לא אהבתי, המחיר תואם למקום במקומות האלו, והמחיר הזה הוא בסדר גמור לדעתי.


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/11/12)

צריך להיות שם כדי לקבוע 
כל אולם נראה מעולה בקטלוג שלהם, ובפועל יש ליקויים .
אז במקרה הזה הכניסה שלו מפוארת ויפה, הפנים שלו לא רק שמתיימר ללא הצלחה להיות וינטאג' הוא גם לא קרוב לתת איזשהי תחושת וואו או תחושת חמימות או תחושת שמחה או כל תחושה חיובית אחרת שאולם אמור לתת. 

בכל מקרה כל אחת והטעם שלה, אני אישית ממש כעסתי כששמעתי כמה הם רוצים לאירוע.


----------



## אלונה1987 (10/11/12)

אולם וגן בזכרון יעקב 
אני לא יודעת מאיפה רוב האורחים, אבל בשביל להוזיל עלויות אולי כדאי להתרחק קצת (או הרבה) לכיוון זכרון יעקב, יש את גני אליזה (מנה סביב ה-200 ש"ח)


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (10/11/12)

ממליצה לך לנסות בגאיה בחדרה 
התחתנתי שם והייתי ממש מרוצה


----------



## moshavnikit (11/11/12)

עוד כמה אופציות 
מלבד מה שהציעו יש גם את בית הלורדים ואמורס בתל מונד. אני לא יודעת יותר מדי לגבי מחירים.. אבל אני יודעת שזה לא 300, לפחות לא בבית הלורדים.
עוד טיפה צפונה בזכרון יש את "חצר הבאר" שבו אני התחתנתי אבל הוא מיועד לאירועים קטנים.

מס' מוזמנים יוכל לעזור כדי לכוון אותך למקומות שאולי יתאימו יותר


----------



## אופירושש היחיד (11/11/12)

500+


----------



## moshavnikit (11/11/12)

אולי בערוגות הבושם יעשו לך מחיר טוב בגלל 
הכמות הגדולה של האורחים (בהנחה שזה 500 שאתה מאמין שיגיעו ולא 500 מוזמנים). 
גם באגדת דשא יעשו לך מחיר טוב ו"גאיה" בחדרה, אלו מקומות לא רעים בכלל ועם הכמות אנשים שלך כנראה שגם יעשו לך מחיר טוב רק אל תשדר להם לחץ לסגור, עדיף אדישות.. תמיד.


----------



## shira3121 (11/11/12)

זה לא נכון שמחיר מנה מתחיל מ280 
חברה שלי חיפשה אולמות במרכז וקיבלה גם הצעות של 200-220 למנה.


----------



## חגיגות (12/11/12)

לא מסכימה 
אני חושבת שאפשר למצוא יותר זול מ-280 ש"ח למנה.


----------



## Bobbachka (10/11/12)

זה כל כך תלוי... 
זה כל כך תלוי בשאר הדברים מסביב: איזה צלם, דיג'י, ביגוד (וכו') תבחרו.

לדעתי 300 למנה (כולל מה? הגברה ותאורה/מלצרים/בר???) זה די יקר.
לי הייתה חתונה סטנדרטית אבל מכובדת למדי וכשחילקנו את ההוצעות הסופיות, יצאנו בכ-340 לאורח.
כיסינו את זה בול- אבל המנה עלתה הרבה פחות ממה שאתה מדבר עליו...


----------



## Bobbachka (10/11/12)

אגב היו לנו 340 אורחים.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (10/11/12)

לא 
במחיר כזה לא מכסים את החתונה וגם לא בטוח את המנה.

אצלנו הפער בין עלות הארוע למשתתף (כולל כל ההוצאות מסביב) לעלות המנה, הוא באזור ה100 ש"ח, או 100 ש"ח וקצת.

כלומר, תוסיף למחיר של המנה את העלות הזו, וזו העלות הכוללת לבנאדם שצריך לשלם בשביל לכסות את החתונה.

אולי שווה לכם להרחיק למקומות אחרים גאוגרפית.


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (11/11/12)

אני באופן עקרוני כאורחת לא באה "לכסות מנה" 
אז אל תבנה עלי ועל שכמותי (כן כן, בלי בושה נותנת כמה שאני יכולה שזה מקסימום 200 אם אני מגיעה לבד ו-300 ביחד אם אנחנו מגיעים כזוג. לארועים כמו ברית או בר מצווה מביאה שוברי מתנה ולא כסף). אין לי שום בעיה שתגיש לי קייטרינג של דוסים שעולה 50 ש"ח מנה. אני מעדיפה זאת על פני הידיעה שאני מחוייבת בקנס של 300 ש"ח לראש ואם לא אז אמא שלך תסתכל עלי בשאט נפש עד סוף החיים...


----------



## A לוןA (11/11/12)

החישוב פשוט:
עלות המנה היא X מסוים
כל אורח יביא מעט יותר (X+Y)
Y*כמות האורחים=עלויות שמתפזרות על פני עלויות החתונה הנוספות- צלם, דיג'יי, שמלה, זיקוקים, דובי פנדה רוקדים, בר אקטיבי ושופרות.

ולכן מגיעים לחתונות של 800 או 900 איש- יותר אנשים שמה"לא נעים" יגיעו, יתנו מתנה, ויתרמו לכיסוי של 2.3 זיקוקים.

אישית, אם אני מרגיש שאני מוזמן *רק *כדי שאני ועוד 20 כמוני נוכל לממן לכלה מפזרי פרחים על השטיח- אני פשוט לא בא.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (11/11/12)

300 ש"ח לזוג??!! 
התחתנת? את יודעת כמה זה עולה? 
זה לא קשור ל"לכסות מנה", ברור שזה לא אחריות שלך אם הזוג החליט להתחתן במקום הכי יקר ביום חמישי ביולי עם מצלמות רחף, את לא צריכה לתת מתנה יותר גדולה בהתאם למקום החתונה וכן הלאה, אבל יש גם גבול תחתון... 
אני חלילה לא מדברת על מקרה שמישהו ממש במצב כלכלי רע ואז שיבוא גם בלי מתנה אם הוא קרוב לזוג, אבל מי שלא קרוב אולי עדיף שלא יבוא... זה לא פוליטקלי קורקט להגיד כזה דבר אבל זו המציאות...


----------



## Pixelss (11/11/12)

היא כתבה שזה מה שהיא יכולה.... 
במצב של היום זה לא כל כך נדיר שאנשים לא יכולים להרשות לעצמם יותר מזה.
הוצאה של חתונה לא מסתכמת רק בצק היום מחיר הדלק הוא עוד פרמטר, לפעמים בגלל המרחק יש צורך בהפסד של שעות עבודה, במקרים של ילדים אז גם צריך בייביסיטר.

בקיצור זה ממש לא מובן מאליו שכל אחד יכול לתת יותר מ 300 לזוג.


----------



## ronitvas (11/11/12)

מסכימה ומוסיפה 
ואם יש יותר מאירוע אחד בחודש..... לפעמים יש גם שניים-שלושה.... אז העסק הופך לבהחלט בלתי אפשרי לאנשים שקשה להם!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (11/11/12)

אתן תבואו בזוג ותתנו 300? 
אני יודעת כמו כולן איך זה, גם אני עד לפני חודשיים סטודנטית ועדיין עובדת בעבודה של סטודנטים ובקושי סוגרים את החודש, 
אני רחוקה מאוד מלקחת כסף בקלות ולזרוק אותו אבל אני לא אבוא לחתונה עם בן זוג ואתן 300. 
אבוא לבד או לא אבוא בכלל, אלא אם כמו שאמרתי זו חתונה קרובה מאוד מאוד. 
יש לי הרגשה שגם אתן שתיכן לא תגיעו בזוג ותתנו 300. שוב, 300 זה בהחלט כסף, אבל בואו לא נהיה יפות נפש, זה פורום חתונות וכולנו יודעות כמה זה עולה ולא אגרום לזוג להפסיד עלי 300 ש"ח או יותר.


----------



## Pixelss (11/11/12)

לא אמרתי מה אני הייתי עושה 
ועדיין משהו בתגובה שלך ל-מיציפיצי1 צרם לי.
היו לא מעט שירשורים בפורום בנושא והלוואי והנורמה בארץ הייתה שונה.

לי היו אורחים שהביאו סכום כזה לזוג ולא התאכזבתי בכלל, היו כאלה שגם הביאו זיכוי/תלושים/מתנה ואני לרגע לא התאכזבתי.
מאוד קשה לשפוט אנשים ואם הזמנתי מישהו כי רציתי שיבוא לשמוח בשמחתי עצם זה שהגיע זה מספק אותי - ולא אני לא יפת נפש גם אני ציפיתי לקבל כסף מרוב האורחים ולא רק מתנות ותלושים אבל זה שוב מחזיר אותי לנושא הנושא הנורמה - כן הייתי מאוד שמחה אם בארץ היה נהוג וידוע שמקבלים הרבה מתנות ולא רק כסף, כן זה היה גורם לזה שבכלל החתונות בארץ היו נראות שונה וכנראה שהיו גם הרבה יותר חתונות קטנות אבל ככה אני חושבת שהדברים צריכים להיות.

אני יודעת שאני במיעוט בדעה שלי וגם אני בסופו של דבר עשיתי "חתונה כמו של כולם"

אם זוג "מפסיד" עלייך 300 שקל אז כנראה שאת רק צ'ק מהלך ולא אורחת - סליחה על הבוטות והקיצוניות זה רק כדי להעביר עמדה מסויימת.


----------



## אוגלה (11/11/12)

והתגובה של מיציפיצי צרמה לי, ואני לא חושבת 
שאני היחידה. לא בגלל כמות הכסף שהיא שמה, אלא באופן שהיא גרמה לבחור לחשוב שהשאלה שלו לא לגיטימית, כאשר היא לגמרי כזו.


----------



## shushlush (12/11/12)

ואני גם מסכימה עם מיצמיצ 
בחתונה שלנו היו לא מעט אנשים שבאו עם 300 ש"ח לזוג
חלקם סטודנטים שאני יודעת שמצבם לא משהו, וחלקם... אין לי מושג, אני לא נכנסת לכיס של אנשים ואני מניחה שהייתה להם סיבה.
היו אפילו כמה אנשים שביקשתי מהם שפשוט יבואו, ככה. איך שהם, בלי כלום. פשוט כי ידעתי שמצבם הכלכלי ממש רע, וכי רציתי שהם יבואו לחתונה שלי בלי להתחשבן ולברור חתונות.
רציתי אותם שם!

בחתונה שלנו היה רק אחד שאכזב אותנו מהבחינה הזאת. ולאו דווקא על סכום הכסף לבדו
פשוט בגלל שהוא גם לא הביא שום סכום, גם בא הוא, אשתו, וארבעת ילדיו
וגם... וזה מה שבעצם עצבן אותנו
פשוט הרים את כל המזכרות שהכנו לכל האורחים ובמקום לקחת את ה4 שהיו מיועדים לו לקח כ20
אם הוא לא היה לוקח בצורה שהוא לקח.... אפילו לא היינו חושבים על הכסף


----------



## shushlush (12/11/12)

מיציפיצי לא מיצמיצ...


----------



## אוגלה (12/11/12)

אוקיי, והנה את כתבת את זה בצורה נחמדה 
והיא כתבה את זה כאילו הוא נכנס לכיס הפרטי שלה או כאילו שהוא מסתכל עליה כארנק מהלך.


----------



## ronitvas (11/11/12)

אני יכולה להגיד לך ממרומי גילי 
שהיום הדברים נראים קצת אחרת. אני הרבה יותר סלחנית ו"רכה". 
כן, גם אני התאכזבתי מכאלה שהביאו מתנות שלא כיסו את המנה. אבל לאותם אנשים אני הבאתי סכום מאוד יפה. תקראי לזה התקטטנות, התחשבנות. נכון. אבל אני גם יודעת שמצבם הכלכלי היה הרבה יותר טוב משלי. ושמחתי מאוד מאוד שאנשים באו לשמח אותי גם בלי להביא מתנה או הביאו מתנה צנועה כי זה מה שהתאפשר להם. 
שוב, היו פה הרבה מאוד שרשורים ודיונים על זה בפורום. 
אני גדלתי בבית שלא היה בו כסף. אני ממש זוכרת, כילדה, איך ההורים שלי 'מתפתלים' לפני כל הוצאה כספית.
וגם היום, אם יש לי כמה אירועים בחודש, אני בהחלט שוקלת את צעדי ואף שוקלת אם ללכת או לא. ואת יודעת, זה עצוב בעיני. שהפוקוס מ"לשמח חתן כלה" עבר "לשמח את כיס חתן וכלה"
מספיק פעמים שמעתי את המשפט "אם האורחים לא יביאו כך וכך (ואני לא מדברת על סכומים צנועים) עדיף שלא יבואו"....


----------



## yaya87 (11/11/12)

יכולה להגיד לך 
שאמנם אנחנו אישית לא נותנים מתנה כזו אבל אם זה אירוע שלא כ"כ קרוב לשנינו אז רק אחד מאיתנו הולך.
וממש לא הפריע לנו שזוג הביא 300 ש"ח במיוחד שנאמר לנו ע"י ההורים שזה נס בכלל ששניהם באו וגם המצב הכלכלי גרוע (מחלה).
גם הכי שמחתי בעולם שקרובי משפחה שלי באו לישראל לחגוג איתי בחתונה שלי.אז מה אם על 3 מנות קיבלנו רק 100$? עדיין היו מספיק אנשים שנתנו יותר ו"כיסו" את אלו שנתנו פחות.וגם אם לא היו מביאים שום מתנה,עצם זה שבאו (מניו יורק) והיו איתנו כל הערב עשה הרבה יותר מאשר השטר הזה שהיה במעטפה.


----------



## אשה מרציפן (12/11/12)

אורחת מהשער 
וגם לי צרם המשפט "לגרום לזוג להפסיד עלי" - כשאני באה לחתונה אני באה לשמוח עם הזוג ולשמח אותם.  בשבוע שעבר התחתנו חברים יקרים שלי וחברה אחרת לא באה לחתונה בגלל בעיות תקציב וזה מאוד צרם לכולנו - היא הלכה לפי המשפט של "אני לא אגרום להם להפסיד עלי". אני בטוחה שזה רק צרם לחתן ולכלה שהיו שמחים שתבוא גם במחיר "הפסד" של מנה. 

אני נוהגת להביא מתנות מכובדות, אבל זה כי אני הולכת רק לחתונות של אנשים שחשובים לי וחשוב לי לשמח אותם, וזה כולל לסייע להם במימון החתונה - אבל לא באופן שהוא מעבר ליכולתי. מצאתי את עצמי כבר בעבר בחתונות שאחרי זה שמעתי טרוניות על קמצנות של אנשים, וזה גולש גם לנושא בריתות שבהקשר הזה גם שמעתי ביקורות על אנשים רעים שנותנים מתנות במקום צ'קים מה שמעיד על כך שהם "מסרבים לשלם על החיתולים לילד" ו"את יודעת כמה עולה לגדל ילד???" וזה מאוד צורם.


----------



## yaya87 (12/11/12)

ואצלנו החברים דווקא מבקשים מתנה 
כשנולד ילד.כבר פעמיים שקנינו כסא אוכל לתינוק (הוצאה של כ300 שח) לפי בקשת ההורים.


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/11/12)

אני אישית ממש איעלב אם חבר לא יגיע בגלל כסף. השבוע חבר של הבן זוג הודיע לי בחגיגיות שספטמבר זה חודש מלא חתונות עם מינימום עבודה, והוא מודיע מעכשיו שהוא כנראה לא יגיע. 
אותי אישית הוא לא מעניין, אבל הוא חבר של חבר שלי מגיל 3. זה היה מביך. עמדתי מולו פשוט בשוק וכמעט הכיתי אותו. חבר ילדות שלך מתחתן ואתה מודיע שנה מראש שאין לך כסף? אתה רציני? זה מה שמעניין את החתן- הצ'ק ששמת?

מהצד שלי לא מוזמנת אף "חברה" שאני יודעת שצ'ק או לא זה שיקול מבחינתה, מוזמנות אך ורק חברות שאני יודעת שבאות לרקוד ולשמוח איתי, בלי קשר לכסף שהן ישימו.

את האמת גם אמא שלי כמו שאני מכירה אותה תקח את זה קשה, והיא באמת יכולה למחוק מישהו על כזה דבר.


----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

חבר שלא מגיע לחתונה של חבר בגלל שאין לו כסף 
לא באמת חבר. 
חבר שמגיע לחתונה של חבר בלי מתנה/צ'ק גם לא באמת חבר.
זה לא משנה איך תנסו לייפות את זה ולגרום לאנשים האלו להראות מסכנים בלי כסף. אני גם לא גדלתי עם כפית של זהב בפה. אבל יש גבול כמה אפשר לשחק על זה גם.
אני מסכימה שלא צריך להביא צ'ק של 1000 שח לחבר טוב אם אין כסף אבל אפשר לבוא בלי הבת זוג ולכבד את החתן ב300 שח. גם אם אין כסף.
חתונה זה דבר שיודעים עליו הרבה זמן מראש, אפשר באותו חודש לארגן את ההוצאות הכלכליות ככה שכן יישאר לך ה300 שח האלו לחבר הטוב. (שוב, בהנחה שהחבר באמת טוב, היום אנשים קוראים "חבר" גם לבן אדם שהם דיברו איתו 3 פעמים בחיים אני מן הסתם לא מתכוונת לאנשים כאלו... אלו יכולים שלא לבוא אם אין להם כסף.)


----------



## עדנונית (12/11/12)

אני חושבת כמוך 
גם לי קשה לסיים את החודש  וגם לי יש החודש מספר חתונות אבל אני בחיים לא ארשה לעצמי לבוא לחתונה עם 300שקל לזוג. במשפחה של בעלי זה מה שמביאים למנה ולי זה איםשהו מפריע..ואני לא נכנסת לעסק הזה ומביאה להם 400..אני לא אשכח שבן דודה שלו בא אלי לחתונה עם 200שקל הייתי בהלם...ושלא יבואו ויגידו לי שקשה להם כי כמה חודשים לפני אישתו התפארה בכל העולם על עגלת הבוגבו שהיא קנצה לבן שלה(למי שלא יודע זן עגלה שעולה לפחות 7000 שקל שהממוצע זה 2500) ובנוסף קנתה עוד עגלה ליום יום ואמרה העגלה הזו רק לרושם ולסעבוב לקניון..אז לבן אדם שאין כסף לא יעשה זאת ויקנה כמוני עגלה מעווולה ב1500שקל...

בנוסף כולם רשמו שהיום זה לא כמו םעם..נכון היום זה חא כמו פעם וכל סוג צעיר שמתחתן גם לו איןכסף..והינה גיסי מתחתן עוד כמה חודשים והם אנשים צנועים מאןד והם לא עולים מעל הפופיק(הוא חייל היא סטודנטית)והינה הם לא מצליחים לרדצ ממנה מתחת ל170 ואם נכניס את העל מסביב זה יוצא 200 והינה אם יבאו זוג שמביאי להם 300שקל כבר הם הפסידו...
ואני צמיד אומרת לו לא לצפות...ואני בלי המשפחה שלי מצד האימא לא הייתי גם מכסה את החתונ  שגם הייתה מאוד צנועה אבל היום מנה לא יורדת בהג סמממממממה ב160 והינה גם כאן הזוג יפסיד...
את לא באה לכסות כפריזות של כלות שחושבות שהן יכולות לקנות אצ כל העולם ולכסותו אותו..אבל את לא צריכה לבןט נטל לזוכ ואם הם לא קרובים עדחף שתבואי לבד...ואם הם קרובים אני מקווה שהם יבננו או שאת תנסי להבין אותם...

ולזאתי שפתחה את השירשור 300 זה הרבה למנ  ובממוצע לא יכסו לך אז חבל לקפוץ על מעל הראש את לא רוצה לפתוח את חיי הנישואים שלך עם מינוס ...אל תדאגי לו הוא ידאג לבוא לבד יותר מאוחר...


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

צודקת בהחלט.


----------



## Nי שם (12/11/12)

צר לי 
הודעה שמתחילה ב"גם לי קשה לסיים את החודש" וממשיכה בהסבר לפיו היא תשלם בכל מקרה X - גם אם זה למעלה מיכולותיה הוא מופע של תרבות החתונות העקומה הקיימת אצלנו. זו מפלצת שמזינה את עצמה, וכל זוג קופץ מעל לפופיק - מצפה לתשלום מסויים מסובביו כדי שיממנו את הקפיצה מעל הפופיק - ומתבאס וכועס על אנשים כשזה לא קורה. עקום.


----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

כל מילה בסלע!!! 
כל הקמצנים שאוהבים לבוא בחמולות עם צ'קים זעומים- תפנימו את זה כבר! אתם לא "משלמים על הכפריזות של הכלה". אתם עוזרים לזוג צעיר לא להתחיל את החיים שלו בחובות. 
אז אל תרגיעו את המצפון שלכם בתירוץ הזה שזה בעיה של החתן והכלה שהם עשו לעצמם אירוע גרנדיוזי מדי ותקלטו אחד ולתמיד שבמחירים של היום, החתונה הכי צנועה בעולם  היא בלתי ניתנת לכיסוי.


----------



## incognito1980 (13/11/12)

אז מתחתנים ברבנות ועושים מסיבה בבית


----------



## Nי שם (12/11/12)

אורחת לרגע 
ומוכרחה לומר שבעיני יש הרבה ריכוז עצמי וחוסר ראיית הזולת בהודעות שלך. 

הבעיה היא לא שלך, כמובן, אלא שזוהי בעיה חברתית - תרבותית. 
יש משהו עקום במקום שבו בתפיסה הקולקטיבית מוציאים סכומי עתק על חתונות - ושכתוצאה מכך מעדיפים החוגגים שחלק ממוזמניהם לא יגיעו - כי אותו חלק מן האורחים לא מוכנים "לממן" את מחול השדים הזה, לא כי הם במצב כלכלי איום ונורא, אלא כי הם לא עשירים ויש להם סדרי עדיפויות אחרים (נגיד - חוגים לילדים שלהם, נגיד - חופשה משפחתית, נגיד - לרכוש ספרי קריאה או כל דבר אחר, לרבות נגיד - לגמור את החודש בכלל...).

אני מצטערת - אין בעיני הצדקה להביא מתנה בגודל מסויים רק בגלל ההשקעה שהושקעה על ידי המארגנים בארוע (וגם לא ההשקעה הממוצעת שמשקיע המארגן הממוצע בארוע ממוצע). השאלה "את יודעת כמה זה עלה להם" אינה רלוונטית בשום צורה ודרך מבחינתי. ואם ההורים משלמים והזוג מקבל את המתנות - אז מותר להביא פחות? איך שאלת המימון רלוונטית בכלל לאורח???


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

במציאות שבה לכל זוג יש הון עצמי 
באמת שאלת המימון לא רלוונטית. אבל יש נורמה מסוימת שעל פיה מתכננים הזוג את הוצאות החתונה. אני בטוחה שגם את תתקשי להתמודד בכיסוי החתונה אם כל הזוגות יביאו סכום של 300 שקל אלא אם כן את עשירה ואז הסיפור אחר. כל זוג חילוני לא יוכל לשלם על מנה רק 150 שקל מהסיבה הפשוטה שאין אולמות כאלו אז מה את בעצם מצפה שזוג ייעשה? לא יתחתן?


----------



## meedas (12/11/12)

גם אני פה מהראשי 
וזה בדיוק מה שאני מצפה מהם!
זוג שלא יכול לממן ארוע חתונה, שיתכבד וילך לרבנות. ישלם כמה מאות ש"ח ויחזור הביתה נשוי כדת וכדין. תודה שלום.

הקונספט הזה, שהאורחים צריכים לממן לזוג הצעיר את הפנטזיה של ארוע נוצץ ו"בלתי נשכח" (בסוד אני אגלה שלא הייתי בחתונה בלתי נשכחת אחת בחיי - שכחתי את כולן באותה יעילות) מגוחך בעיני

וכן, זה בדיוק המצב שלי - אני לא מוכנה להכנס לבור כלכלי רק כדי לחגוג חתונה, אז אני לא מתחתנת. אמא שלי והחותנת לא הכי מרוצות, אבל כל זמן שהן לא מתכוונות לממן הכל מכיסן, הן יצטרכו להתמרמר בשקט.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

אני רוצה להבין 
יש אפשרות לא להיכנס לבור כלכלי כי הרבה הולכים על פי נורמה ומביאים בין 200 ל-300 ₪ לאדם, אז מה מונע ממך להתחתן ולחכות שאמך והחותנת ישלמו ה-כ-ו-ל מכיסן?


----------



## meedas (12/11/12)

לא הבנתי את השאלה שלך 
נסחי שנית...


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

אני ינסח שוב 
כנראה באמת לא הייתי ברורה.. אני לא מבינה מה מונע ממך להתחתן. הרי אם תתחתני ברור לך שרוב האנשים יתנו על פי הנורמה. על כן, למה את בוחרת לחכות עד שאמך וחמותך יבחרו לשלם לכם את כל החתונה. 
הייתי יותר מבינה אם היית אומרת שאם יש הפסד מהחתונה אז ההורים צריכים להיכנס לתמונה.


----------



## meedas (12/11/12)

חבל לי על הכסף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
שלא לדבר על הזמן והאנרגיות, אבל לא זה נושא השרשור

אני באמת לא חושבת שהדיון צריך להיות עלי.
הדיון הוא עקרוני - האם ראוי שזוג שמתחתן יצפה מהאורחים לשלם יותר כדי לכסות את עלות החתונה, ולא מראש יארגן חתונה שיש ביכולתו לממן לבד (או בעזרת ההורים)
את שאלת בפליאה מה אמור לעשות זוג שלא יכול לממן בעצמו ארוע. אני פשוט ציינתי שלא חייבים לעשות ארוע. להתחתן אפשר בעלות של כמה מאות ש"ח (ברבנות) או כמה אלפים בודדים (בקפריסין/פרג). כל הוצאה מעבר לזה = מותרות לא חיוניים. ואני לא צריכה לממן את המותרות האלה לאף אחד, בטח לא בגלל שזו "הנורמה".


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

ניסיתי להעביר נקודה מסוימת 
שלא יכול להיות שרק בגלל הכסף את לא עושה חתונה. כמובן שהדיון לא עלייך. הזוג לא צריך לצפות ליותר מאנשים אבל להגיד אני שמה כזוג 300 ₪ כי ככה בא לי זה לא הגיוני ואם כולם היו ככה לא הייתה תעשיית חתונות כי לא היו חתונות. זכותו של זוג להאמין כי הוא עקב בסביבות 250 שקל מנה ועל פי זה לתכנן את הוצאות החתונה שלו.


----------



## shira3121 (12/11/12)

זכותו של הזוג להאמין במה שבא לו 
ורוב הפעמים ההנחה של מתנה ממוצעת בגובה 250 ש"ח היא נכונה אבל זו ממש לא זכותו של הזוג למתוח ביקורת על אנשים שמביאים פחות. סה"כ הסכום של 250 לבן אדם הוא מוסכמה חברתית ולא חוק.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

ברור לי העניין 
נכון שהזוג לא צריך לשפוט אדם לפי השיק אבל לבוא ולהגיד אני לא ייתן מעל 300 ₪ לזוג כעיקרון זה בעיני ניצול של הזוג, הזמנתם אותי אוקיי עכשיו אני יתן כמו שבא לי- יאכל, ישתה אלכוהול ויתן מתנה איך שבא לי. מחר תבוא מישהי אחרת ותחליט שהיא רוצה לתת מתנה של 20 שקלים מתוך עיקרון לא כי באמת אין לה והסוג יצטרך לספוג את העלויות זה נראה הגיוני? אם יש קרבה משמעותית בין הזוג לאורח סכום המתנה הוא לא פונקציה אבל לגבי קרבה רחוקה לדעתי עדיף לא לחכת. הרי גם ככה הסוג לא ישים לב לקיומו של האורח אז למה לגרום לזוג הפסדים?


----------



## Style Snob (13/11/12)

אם לא תשימי לב לקיומו של האורח 
למה הזמנת אותו מלכתחילה?


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

אצלי זה לא קרה.. 
חוץ מזה שיש אורחים של ההורים שלהם אני לא ישים לב במהלך החתונה.


----------



## 1Shir (13/11/12)

לדעתי יש עוד סיבה 
היא אדם יותר מוסרי מכאלה שחושבים שמישהו אחר צריך לממן אותם. אדם מוסרי שמקבל מתנה אומר תודה ושותק (מי שעבורו כמה מאות שקלים לא שווים הכרת תודה, לא צריך עוד כסף).

דווקא לפי ההיגיון שלך האינטרס של המתחתנים בטווח הארוך הוא שאורחים יפסיקו לתת סכומי עתק וכך גם המחירים יירדו.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

ברור שהמחירים לא ירדו 
תני לי מוצר אחד בארץ שהמחירים שלו יורדים. כאשר יוקר המחיה עולה אז הכול עולה. יש לי הכרת תודה לכמה מאות שקלים אבל זאת לא התנהגות ראויה כלפי הזוג. ואני מדברת על מי שפועל מתוך עיקרון ולא על מי שאין לו.


----------



## meedas (13/11/12)

אני לא מבינה למה זה לא הגיוני? 
למה אני לא יכולה להחליט ש 300 ש"ח זה הסכום שאני מביאה לחתונה, ושזה מה ש(כהגדרתך) "בא לי"?
איפה כתוב ספר החוקים שמחיב אותי להביא יותר מזה? אני מביאה מתנה לארוע - מי יחליט מה היא, אם לא אני? 
ולמה שיפריע לי אם תעשית החתונות תעלם? זה הרי יהיה טוב יותר לכולם - המתחתנים יוכלו להרים ארוע במחיר הגיוני בלי להסחט ע"י אנשי מקצוע שגובים סכומים מופרכים, והאורחים יוכלו להגיע לחגוג עם חברים ובני משפחה בלי לסבול מעומס כבד על התקציב המשפחתי. השפיות תחזור להיות הנורמה.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

אם את חיה בשלום עם העובדה 
שחלק מהרצון שלך לבוא ולשמח חתן וכלה גורם להם להפסד כלכלי מי אני שיתערב? לדעתי זה לא בסדר. בעצם את רוצה לשנות את עולם החתונות ולהפוך אותו לשפוי, זה ברור שלא תצלחי כמו שלא תצלחי לשנות את מחירי האוכל בארץ. כאשר יוקר המחייה עולה אין לך שום סיכוי וכרגע את אומרת אותי לא מעניין הכסף שלכם העיקר שאני באה לרקוד איתם. זאת התנהגות אגוסטית  כלפי הזוג שלמרות כל הניסיונות שלו לתכנן חתונה בתקציב שפוי לא יצליח.


----------



## meedas (13/11/12)

אני לא מחפשת לשנות שום דבר 
הדיון פה הוא עקרוני - האם זה בסדר להגיע לארוע עם מתנה שלא לוקחת בחשבון את עלות הארוע לזוג החוגג, או לא
לדעתי - "עלות המנה" היא לא שיקול בהחלטה כמה כסף להביא
לדעתך (אם הבנתי אותה נכון) - זה צריך להיות חלק מרכזי בשיקול, עד רמה של להשאר בבית אם אין אפשרות לעמוד בהוצאה

אני אסביר שוב את עמדתי:
מי שלא יכול לממן את החתונה מהכסף שיש לו בבנק *לפני החתונה*, שלא ירים אירוע.
לא תפקידי לכסות את ההשקעה של הזוג.
אני לא מחשבת עלות של מנה כשאני מחליטה כמה כסף להביא, אלא משקללת את מצבי הכלכלי באותה עת עם הקרבה שלי לזוג וכמה אני רוצה להשקיע בעתידם המשותף. הגעתי לחתונות עם צ'קים של אלפי שקלים והגעתי לחתונות עם שני שטרות של 100 במעטפה. אף אחד לא ניתק איתי יחסים עד כה - מסתבר שלאנשים מסביבי יש דעות די דומות לאלו שלי.
מבחינתי אין חוק, אין סף מינימום שחייבים לעבור. אין מחויבות לעמוד בסטנדרט. יש רק את מה שאני מרגישה שנכון לי לתת באותו רגע בזמן.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

הבנת את עמדתי 
כך שאין טעם להסביר אותה שוב, אם למשל אני ממשפחה ספרדית ורק האנשים הקרובים אליי מבחינת משפחה זה 150 איש לדעתך אני צריכה לחבוך כמה שנים על מנת לקיים אירוע למרות שברור לכולם שאנשים מביאים כסף לאירוע. אז אני יכולה להגיד לך על עצמי שלא חיכיתי שיהיה לי סכום כסף בבנק כי סמכתי על מתנות האורחים בכלליות מה שלגיטימי ועובר בראשו של כל מתחתן. אז מבחינתך יהיה נכון להגיע לאירוע ולשים 100 שקל כי זו הקרבה שלך לזוג? בעצם את אומרת הזמנתם אותי, אני לא קרובה אליכם בעיה שלכם תספגו את עלות המנה שלי. אני לא הייתי מתנהגת ככה. וכמובן ברור שאם זוג מחליט לשלם על מנה 400 שקל לא מתפקידי לשלם כי אני ישים מה שמקובל והזוג יכול לסמוך רק על מה שמקובל ולא על מעבר לכך.


----------



## meedas (13/11/12)

אם מה שיש לי זה 100 ש"ח לתת 
אז מצטערת מאוד, אבל זה מה שיש.
אם הוזמנתי לארוע של חברים קרובים/משפחה קרובה, חשוב לי להגיע ובעיקר אני יודעת שלזוג חשוב שאני אגיע, אז אני בהחלט אביא סכום קטן אם כרגע אין לי כסף לזה.
כמו ש Pixelss אמרה, יוקר המחיה הוא כרטיס שלצד המוזמן יש זכות לשלוף הרבה לפני הזוג המתחתן

ושוב, יופי לך שהרמת ארוע ובנית על המתנות. אבל זו לחלוטין לא בעיה שלי (כלומר, של האנשים שהזמנת). זו רק בעיה שלך
את יכולה גם, למשל, לקנות דירה עם 90% משכנתא ולא לחכות עד שתצברי מספיק חסכונות בשביל לשלם את רוב הסכום בעצמך כי את *רוצה* דירה *עכשיו*, וגם אז זו תהיה בעיה שלך אם תשקעי בחובות שאת לא יכולה להחזיר.
את לא יכולה לבוא אלי בטענות על זה שקיבלת החלטה לא נכונה מבחינה כלכלית, החלטה שהיא רגשית ולא שכלתנית


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

אני מתחילת השרשור 
דיברתי על מצב בו אין קרבה ממשית בין הזוג לאורח. אם את קרובה לזוג זה לא משנה מה גובה המתנה. אם את לא קרובה לדעתי אל תלכי. את יכולה להגיד שזו בעיה שלי ולמרות שלי לא הייתה בעיה כזאת, כי רוב האורחים הולכים על פי הנורמה. אם לא הייתי בונה על המתנות לא הייתי מתחתנת ומזלי שהייתי מספיק חכמה לעשות את זה. באמת נמאס לי מההתיפייפות נפש הזו של אני מתחתנת אבל לא בונה על מתנות מהאורחים. זה לא משנה מי שולף יותר מהר את כרטיס יוקר המחייה בגלל שבכל מצב המחירים לא ירדו אז למה לטמון את הראש בחול ולהגיד אני בסדר בזה שאני גורמת להם להפסד כלכלי כי להם חשוב שאני יגיע.


----------



## meedas (13/11/12)

אנשים שלא קרובים אלי 
לא מזמינים אותי לחתונה שלהם
כל חתונה שאני הולכת אליה היא של אנשים שקרובים אלי וחשובים לי. 

אני לא טומנת את הראש בחול. מתי תפנימי שאם הבאתי מעט כסף זה כי אין לי הרבה כסף להביא ולא משאיפה לשנות את העולם?!
אם אני צריכה לבחור בין הפסד כלכלי של הזוג לבין הפסד כלכלי שלי (כן, גם לאורחים בחתונות יש אוברדרפט וחובות. למרבה הפלא והתדהמה) אני אבחר בהפסד כלכלי של הזוג, כי הם אלו שהחליטו באופן מודע לעמוד בסיטואציה שתגרום להם להפסד כלכלי. הם יכלו להמנע ואם הם בחרו שלא, אני לא אקפוץ על הגדר עבורם

לגבי התיפיפות נפש, אני תמיד משתדלת לשמור על הנפש שלי יפה. זה עדיף מנפש מכוערת, לא?


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

את לא צריכה להתעצבן 
הדיון לא היה מופנה כלפייך. אני מדברת על בנות שאומרות אני יביא 100 שקל לחתונה כי אני מעדיפה חופשה עם בעלי ויש לי סדרי עדיפויות אחרים. לא התכוונתי שמישהו יעלה מעל הפופיק. כל אחד שייתן כראות עיניו כמובן ואם את הולכת לחתונות לאנשים שקרובים אלייך בלבד הדעה שלי כלל לא קשורה אלייך. אני דיברתי על אלו שעושות את זה מתוך עיקרון ולא כאלו שעושות את זה כי אין להן.


----------



## Pixelss (13/11/12)

לשלוף את כרטיס יוקר המחייה ממש לא רלוונטי 
יוקר המחייה מתיחס לבסיס לו נדרש בן אדם בשביל לחיות, חתונה היא ללא ספק לא חלק מזה ומותרות.
אם מישהו יכול לשלוף את כרטיס יוקר המחייה זה דווקא הצד המוזמן ולא הצד המזמין.

בואו נשחק רגע בנדמה לי....
מה היה קורה לו בארץ היה נהוג כמו בחו"ל לא להביא צ'קים אלא לקנות מתנה מתוך רשימת מתנות שהזוג הכין, האם הייתן מזמינות בדיוק את אותם אנשים שהזמנתם לחתונה?
אם היו אולמות נהדרים שלא מחזיקים במינימום מוזמנים ואפשר היה לעשות בדיוק את אותו האירוע עם רק 50 מוזמנים האם עדיין הייתן מזמינות את אותם אנשים?

הדיון פה הוא עקרוני, וכשהוריו של בן זוגי אמרו לנו שהם רוצים שננסה לחסוך יותר בחתונה אמרנו להם שהכי ריווחי מבחינתנו זה לא להתחתן.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

את טועה לדעתי 
בזה שאת בוחרת לחשוב על מה היה קורה אילו היינו חיים בחו״ל במקום להתמודד עם המציאות בארץ. יוקר המחייה מוביל לכך שאולמות לא יוזילו את המחירים שלהם ולהגיד אם כולנו נביא 300 שקל כזוג על מנת שזה ימתן את תעשיית החתונות זה שגוי. ואת יודעת אצלי בחתונה היו מעל ל-400 מוזמנים ודווקא אנשים רחוקים לא עשו פחות שמח מאנשים קרובים. ראיתי את הרצון שלהם לשמח אותנו. יש כאלו שאוהבים חתונות קטנות, אני לא מביניהם. אבל כמובן שאם לא היה לי כסף והייתי צריכה לממן כל אורח לבדי הסינון היה יותר קפדני. אבל עדיין לא הצלחתי להבין למה את חותרת.


----------



## incognito1980 (13/11/12)

היא חותרת לכך שנהוג להזמין אנשים רק בתור 
צ'קים מהלכים. אם כולם היו נותנים מתנות, ואי אפשר היה לממן את האירוע על חשבון האורחים, פתאום רשימת האורחים הייתה מצטמצמת, והיו מזמינים אר את האנשים שבאמת רוצים לארח (לארח, על חשבוננו, כמו שמארחים בבית ולא מצפים שיביאו לנו המחאות).


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

אין פה התייחסות לאורח כצ׳ק מהלך 
מהסיבה הפשוטה שלפי איך שאת מציירת את התמונה אני יצטרך גם להחזיר את הצ׳ק כאשר אותם אורחים יחגגו את השמחות שלהם. ברור שאם הייתי צריכה לממן את האירוע בעצמי ללא מתנות מהאורחים לא הייתי יכולה לממן אירוע כמו שעשיתי אבל מפה להתייחס לאורח כצ׳ק מהלך הדרך היא ארוכה.


----------



## הפתיליה (14/11/12)

אולי די כבר? תפנימי- התחתנת יופי. אבל את מעיק 
מעיקה מאוד.
מי שעושה מסיבה שלא יבנה על מתנות וזהו.
פוחד מהפסד- ישרבנות וחצר של הורים. חאלאס.
אני מוזמנת לחתונות הרבה מאוד ונשואה כבר הרבה שנים ותמיד זה לא נעים אם לא הולכים אם זה מישהו מהעבודה או חבר משפחה או קרוב משפחה לא קרוב מאוד אבל כזה שיש ציפייה שתגיע.
אין שום טעם בחתונות האלו- הן יקרות והן דומות.
לא תפקידי לממן את המסיבות האינסופיות האלו.
מי שאין לה כסף שלא תתחפש לנסיכה. צאו מהסרט הזה.
כמה אפשר? 
אני מודה בפה מלא - כמי שחייתה באירופה שנים ארוכות אני מתגעגעת לחתונה בעיריה ואח"כ במסעדה עם 20 אנשים
בארץ זו תעשיית נותני שירותים ותעשיית חישובים
הרומנטיקה פינתה מקום לחישובי כסף ואקסלים ומה מקובל או לא מקובל. פיכככסהה.
אף אחד מאורחייך לא יגיד לך ת זה בפנים אבל חלק גדול מהם יפתחו את המעטפה ויגידו הקנס הגיע...


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (14/11/12)

השם משתמש שלי מופיע ליד ההודעות שלי 
אם אני מעיקה את יותר ממוזמנת לא לפתוח אותן.


----------



## הפתיליה (15/11/12)

את מאוד מעיקה עם החתונה שלך וסביר 
שאת מעיקה על מוזמנייך עם הציפיות שלך
אני כן פותחת את ההודעות שלך כי כבר נתקלתי בכלות מסוגך
תפנימי- מה שתקבלי כמתנה תגידי תודה וזהו
החתונה שלך לא באמת מעניינת יותר מ 30 איש


----------



## אשה מרציפן (13/11/12)

אפרופו יוקר מחייה 
תשמעי סיפור: כשהייתי סטודנטית התחתנה חברה טובה שלי. זה היה בתקופה שעבדתי בעבודת משמרות אחרי תקופה שהפחתתי את היקף העבודה בגלל אילוצי לימודים ובמילים אחרות - הפרוטה ממש לא הייתה מצויה בכיסי באותה תקופה. מסיבת הרווקות תוכננה בצימר מרוחק כשהוזמנו רק החברות הקרובות ביותר. תכננתי את המשמרות כך שיהיו לי יומיים פנויים במועד האירוע - אבל ברגע האחרון הקדימו את המסיבה בשבוע בגלל אילוצים ומצאתי את עצמי ברגע האחרון מנסה למצוא מי שיחליף אותי בעבודה ובסוף הגעתי להסדר מול המשרד במסגרתו ביטלו לי משמרת אחת ואת השנייה החליפו לי במשמרת מוקדמת יותר - אבל כזו שאילצה אותי להגיע עצמאית למסיבת הרווקות היות שהבנות האחרות יצאו בזמן ואני הגעתי באיחור משמעותי.

התוצאה הייתה שעל מסיבת הרווקות הוצאתי סכום מכובד מאוד  - רק הנסיעות עלו לי 300 ש"ח (רכבת מת"א לנהריה ומשם מונית ליישוב המרוחק בו התקיימה המסיבה ), תוסיפו לזה הפסד של 3 משמרות בעבודה (זו שבוטלה ועוד 2 שלא שיבצו אותי במועד המקורי) ותגלו שעוד לפני המתנה לכלה יצאתי עם עלות כוללת של מעל 1,000 ש"ח. בשביל מישהי אחרת סביר להניח שלא הייתי עושה את זה, אבל נוצרה בעייתיות נוספת כשמצאתי את עצמי במעמד הצ'ק - לא ממש נשאר לי כסף לצ'ק בסכום שמקובל לתת לחברה טובה כזאת.

מה שניסיתי לעשות היה לצמצם את ההוצאות כמה שניתן - כמו לבדוק אפשרות להגיע למסיבה באוטובוס ולא במונית, כשעל זה חטפתי מהמארגנת שאני גם ככה מגיעה באיחור ואם אני אגיע באוטובוס אני אפסיד את ארוחת הערב וחלק נכבד מהתכנית. כשניסיתי להסביר לה שהפרש של יותר מ-200 ש"ח זה משמעותי עבורי ושאני רוצה שישאר לי כסף לצ'ק, היא טענה שאני מאיימת... ואז הכניסה את הקטע של "את באה בשביל לשמח את הכלה, 200 ש"ח זה מה שמפריע לך?" 

החברה שהתחתנה מאוד העריכה את המאמצים שלי, אני שמחה שיכולתי לבוא לשמח אותה, אבל נשארתי עם טעם רע בפה מכל העסק הזה והרגשתי לא נעים שנוצר מצב שאני בודקת אפשרות להלוואה בגלל שחברה שלי התחתנה.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

מסכימה איתך שזה מצב בעייתי 
ואני יגיד לך משהו כשחברה טובה שלי התחתנה כשהייתי סטודנטית מראש שמתי בחיסכון 1000 ₪ שהגיעו מעבודה במהלך חופשת הסמסטר. תסכימי איתי שיש הבדל מאוד גדול בינך שעושה מאמצים לתת סכום שתוכלי לעמוד בו לבין מישהי אחרת שאומרת אני מביאה רק 100 שקל כי זה מה שבא לי, סדרי העדפויות שלי שונים- מעדיפה חופשה עם בעלי למשל.


----------



## אשה מרציפן (13/11/12)

אם מדובר במישהו 
שלא בא לי לתת לו יותר מ-100 ש"ח, סביר להניח שאני אוותר על הגעה לחתונה. אני מסכימה איתך מאוד, אבל כשנוצר מצב כזה שאת חוששת שהצ'ק של שכ"ד יחזור כי חברה שלך התחתנה, זה לא מצב נורמלי. יש גם משהו מעוות במחשבה שאחרי שעבדת קשה בחופשת הסמסטר ובמקום לפנק את עצמך בבילוי או בבגד חדש או לקנות משהו הכרחי לדירה שלך, את מוציאה את זה על חתונה. את אפילו לא צריכה לפנק את עצמך - מספיק שהסכום הזה יכול לאפשר לך לעבוד פחות בתקופת הסמסטר, אבל במקום זה זה הולך למתנת חתונה... 

יהיו מי שיגידו שהכל חוזר אלייך - כי גם את תתחתני/התחתנת, אבל זה בדיוק העניין - למה חתונה צריכה להיות הלוואה בתשלומים לכל החיים? עכשיו אני נותנת לך צ'ק ואת תחזירי לי את אותו סכום בעוד שנתיים, רק שעכשיו אני סטודנטית עם קשיים כלכליים ובעוד שנתיים את תהיי עם משכנתא ותינוק - זה מרגיש מגוחך.


----------



## lanit (13/11/12)

שזה הקטע המצחיק- זה לא חוזר אלייך 
כי אם אני נתתי לחברה X ש"ח מתנה, והיא "החזירה" באירוע שלנו X ש"ח מתנה, יוצא שכל אחד כן משלם את ההון הזה שנקרא חתונה בארץ...
(פשוט עם האירועים של אחרים יוצא שהתשלום על האירוע הזה מתפרס על פני שנים, על ההורים של שני הצדדים וכו)


----------



## אשה מרציפן (13/11/12)

בדיוק! 
וגם ההרגל הזה של להחזיר כמו שאת קיבלת - אחר כ את שומעת אנשים מקטרים שבזמן שאין להם כסף לגמור את החודש הם חייבים לתת X ש"ח לחתונה כי הזוג הזה נתן להם את אותו הסכום. תופעת לוואי נוספת של השיטה היא לא לבוא לחתונה של מי שלא בא לזו שלך, כי למה לתת צ'ק למי שלא נתן לך...


----------



## incognito1980 (13/11/12)

כל אחד וסדרי העדיפויות שלו 
וכן, לגיטימי לבחור בחופשה עם בן הזוג. לא לכולם סדרי העדיפויות שלך, וזה בסדר. ואני די בטוחה שאם כולנו נוזמן רק לחתונות של אנשים הקרובים אלינו, נוכל ונרצה להביא סכומים או מתנות יפים, כי אירועים יפסיקו להיות עונש כלכלי והתעלקות חברתית מעצבנת.


----------



## shushlush (13/11/12)

אבל את שוב רואה רק את הצד שלך! 
נכון, אמרתי שאני מעדיפה חופשה עם בעלי. 
כי זה סדר העדיפויות שלי וזה יותר חשוב לי מחתונה של חברה טובה.
לכן גם כשאני התחתנתי, והייתי בצד המזמין חשבתי באותה גישה, על מה אני מעדיפה "לבזבז" כסף ועל מה לחסוך?

ור לפי זה היו ההוצאות - סדרי עדיפויות...
ואת, כשתכננת את החתונה שלך, גם היו לך סדרי עדיפויות. 
היה חשוב שיהיה לך אי אלו דברים שעלו לך אי אלו כספים. יותר (כנראה, כך אני מבינה) ממה שיש לך כי סמכת על הצ'ק של המשפחה וחברים.
כשגם להם יש חיים וחברים (ועוד חתונות) ועוד הוצאות, וקניות, וילדים.... וכן!!! גם הנאות בחיים
כי כן, החופש שלי, והפינוק שלי אחת לכמה זמן חשובה לי הרבה יותר מחתונה של חברה.
אלו סדרי העדיפויות שלי, אלו שלך. 
כל אחת ומה שהיא חושבת, אבל למה רק את חושבת שסדרי העדיפויות שלי מוטעים??
למה אני לא יורדת עלייך כי בחרת חתונה ענקית (לטעמי) ובחרת דברים כאלו ואחרים שהיו יקרים? (לא יודעת על מה הוצאת אז לא יכולה לתת דוגמאות, אבל בטוח יש, כי גם אצלנו שחסכנו הכי הרבה שיכולנו - היו מקומות בחרקנו "להתפרע")


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

ברור שיש סדר עדיפויות 
וגם אני לא התחתנתי באווניו או במקומות יוקרתיים כאלה ואחרים וכמובן שלא בתל אביב. 
תאמיני לי שגם אני יכולתי לחסוך את הכסף ששמתי באירועים הקיץ וללכת לחופשה בחו"ל אבל לדעתי זה לא בסדר. אין סיבה שאני יגיע לאירוע יהנה מכל מה שיש לו להציע ובתמורה אני יתן סכום שלא מכסה שליש ממה שעולה מנה. הרי ברור שגם את בנית על מתנות מהאורחים שוב אלא אם כן את עשירה ויכולה לממן את כל הוצאות החתונה לבדך,  אני יכולה להגיד לך אישית עלי שאם לא הייתי בונה על מתנות האורחים לא יכולתי להתחתן. 
לדעתי סדר העדיפות שלך מוטעה כי הוא פוגע באותו זוג. הרי אם היה מדובר באיך שאת בוחרת להשתמש בכסף שלך זה שונה לעומת השאלה איך את בוחרת לפעול כאשר מדובר בזוג שרוצה בקרבתך ובעצם איך את משתמשת בכסף שהשקיע אותו זוג בהנאה שלך. אגב חתונה  (של אחרים) היא חלק מאוד נכבד מהנאות החיים שלי ואני לא רואה למה לא לתת בהתאם. רק כי יש לי אפשרות ואף אחד לא יגיד לי למה נתתי פחות?  
אני לא רוצה לרדת עלייך וצר לי שזה הרושם שקיבלת. אני לא מכירה אותך וכמובן שאין לי דבר נגדך.


----------



## shushlush (13/11/12)

אני דווקא לא מרגישה שאת יורדת עלי 
פשוט לא מצליחה להבין אותי.
אני רק לא מקבלת את זה שאני פוגעת בזוג - אין לו כסף? שיתחתן ברבנות. שיתחתן רק עם המשפחה במסעדה. החליט להוצאי עשרות אלפי שקלים? שיקול שלו, וסדרי עדיפויות שלו וזה בסדר גמור, אבל זה לא משפיע על ההחלטה שלי.
(ורק כדי להשוות, יש לי חברה שבחתונה הגיעה לבד ושמה 150 ש"ח, כי זה מה שיש לה. הרבה לפני החתונה הייתה לנו שיחה לגבי חתונות ואירועים, והיא אמרה שהיא די סולדת מכל העניין, וכשהיא ובן זוגה יחליטו להתחתן הם לא מתכוונים לעשות "מסיבה" אלא רק רבנות וזהו. לכשזה יקרה, אותה חברה תקבל ממני מתנה לכבוד נישואיה, אפילו שהיא לא הוציאה עליי כסף על מהנ והשקיעה את זמנה ומרצה בתכנון אירועיה כדי "לכבד את אורחיה". למה? כי ככה. כי היא חברה שלי והיא מתחתנת, ולכן ראוי שאני אתן לה מתנה. מה זה משנה אם זה לא עלה לה כלום או עלה לה 200 אלף ש"ח?)

וממש ממש אי אפשר לומר שאני עשירה.
אבל כמו ששמנו סכום כסף מסויים שאותו ייעדנו לירח הדבש שלנו, עשינו את אותו חישוב של כמה אנחנו יכולים להשקיע בחתונה, ולפי זה חישבנו את ההוצאות

וברור שכן הסתכמכתי על סכום המתנות, אבל לפי 200 ש"ל לאדם, ממוצע. כי תמיד תמיד תמיד יהיו אלו שיביאו יותר, ואלו שיביאו פחות. והאמת, רוב החברות שלי הביאו או 200 או פחות. פשוט כי אין להם (לעומת החברים שלו שדווקא הביאו יותר, פשוט כי הם בשלב אחר לגמרי בחיים)

ואגב, אני מגיעה לחתונות רק במקרה שאני באמת קרובה לזוג (או לאחד מהם) והם חשובים לי. במידה ולא, אני אגיד תודה, לא תודה.


אבל כנראה שנסכים שלא להסכים


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

אוקיי אז במשהו אחד אנחנו מסכימות 
יש ממוצע שאת חישבת אותו. לצורך העניין זה היה 200 ש"ח אבל מה היה קורה אם ממוצע המתנות שקיבלת היה 100 ש"ח? מה הייית עושה? היה לך כסף לממן מחצית מהאירוע?


----------



## shushlush (13/11/12)

אז הייתי דוחה או בכלל לא יוצאת לירח דבש 
יכולתי לעושת חתונה זולה מהחתונה בכ10,000 ש"ח לפחות (להוציא פחות על צלם(עלה 5,000), אלכוהול(23 לאדם +אלכוהול נוסף שקנינו ב700 ש"ח), דיג'י(5,500), ושדרוגונים קטנים שעשינו(ארטיקים, סושי שהוספנו בקבלת פנים, עמדת קינוחים משודרגת, שטויות לרחבה), ושמלה (עלתה 2500) )
(אחרי שכתבתי הכל, כנראה שאפילו יותר מ10,000)
אם היינו משנים את התאריך מקיץ לחורף אז עוד סכום כלשהו
היינו יכולים לוותר על המלון אחרי החתונה.
וזה רק הדברים ה"קטנים"

יש הרבה דרכים לצמצם ולצאת ב"נזק" יותר קטן. השאלה כמה הזוג רוצה. בדברים שאני השקעתי - שמחתי להשקיע. בדברים שחסכתי (אין לנו כרגע אלבום, שמלה, כמו שהיא נחשבת הוצאה, יכולה להיחשב כחיסכון יחסית לשמלות של אחרות, לא היו לנו מגנטים, וידאו לקחנו חבר של המשפחה ושילמנו לו גרושים, ועוד כהנה וכהנה) לא הרגשתי צורך להשקיע. הרגשתי שזה בזבוז להשיקע ולכן לא השקעתי, באותה מידה הייתי יכולה להחילט גם על הרשימה שלמעלה, ואם באמת המצב היה רע, אז כן. היינו מתחתנים ברבנות... כי מה שיש זה מה שמוציאים, ולא יותר מזה


ירח דבש - הייתה התלבטות בין כמה יעדים, החלטנו על נפאל. גם כי זה חלום, אבל כן, גם בגלל שמבחינה תקציבית הרבה יותר מתאים לנו מאשר דרום אמריקה.


----------



## הפתיליה (14/11/12)

אבל זה העניין- החתונות הן לא אירוע כייפי אלא 
מועקה
הן מדהימות בעיני הכלה, החתן ו 30 האנשים הקרובים ביותר.
היתר מתבעסים או אדישים שהם מקבלים את הקנס בדואר
כמובן שלא מקובל לומר את זה ותקבלי נשיקות ומחמאות כי כך נכון לעשות
אבל תכלס לאירועים האלו אין יותר מה להציע כי כבר ראינו את כולם
וחופשה/ מסעדה נבחרת = להם יש מה להציע
לא... לא הבר האקטיבי ולא כל החארטות האלו מעניינות אותי.
אני בפירוש מעדיפה לשבת עם בעלי/ חבריי במסעדה שווה מלהיות בחתונה ""מושקעת""


----------



## Nי שם (13/11/12)

אני מנחשת שעוד אין לך ילדים 
ושלא חסר לך, על כן, זמן פנוי עם בעלך... 
ברור שאני מעדיפה חופשה עם בעלי. אין בכלל התלבטות. אם זה זה או זה - ברור לגמרי שאני מעדיפה חופשה עם בעלי. 
וגם חופשה עם הילדים.
וגם חוגים לילדים.
בכל יום ויום בשנה - אני מעדיפה את כל אחד מאלה על פני מתן מתנה מטורפת ומוגזמת שנובעת מתרבות הזויה ועקומה של חתונות שהתרוממה לה בארץ - איני יודעת איך ולמה.
ביום שבו הבחירה תהיה בין אלה הראשונים לבבין מתנה הזויה לחתונה - אני מיד אעדיף את הראשונים - וכל אחד מהחברים הקרובים שלי יבין זאת. התברכתי ובינתיים לא נדרשתי לבחור - אבל חד וחלק - זו הבחירה - ואני מנחשת שרוב מי שיש לו ילדים קטנים יגיד לך דברים דומים.


----------



## סתוונית היורה (12/11/12)




----------



## הפתיליה (12/11/12)

ועדיף לזוג שתבואי בלי החבר שלך שיכולת לרקוד א 
איתו ולעשות שמח ובמקום זה תתיקעי בחתונה והעיקר שיקבלו 300
בעיניי זה ברור שמי שיש לו בן זוג ולא בא איתו עשה את זה מטעמי חיסכון ואז זה מעכיר... כי הדגש עובר מלשמח את הזוג לעסק כלכלי
אני הייתי מעריכה אנשים שיבואו וישמחו וירקדו על פני עוד 200 ש"ח


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

זה מה שהיית מעדיפה אם מדובר בזוגות בודדים 
אם כולם היו ככה כנראה שחתונה באולם לא היית עושה.


----------



## הפתיליה (12/11/12)

לא נכון. הייתי עושה מה שהיתי יכולה לממן בעצמי 
ומי שמממן ממתנות כדאי שיזכור שמשלמי המס שבאים לחתונה שלו הם מי שבעצם מאפשרים לו את החתונה וכדאי להיות ענווים
מצד אחד מייצרים חתונה שאצלנו בארץ היא מופע ראווה גם כשהיא יחסית פשוטה (מופע ראווה ביחס להכנסות הממוצעות כאן) ומצד שני 
יושבים לספור צקים
אתם לא רואים את האבסורד בזה? די עולב


----------



## ענבאך (12/11/12)

זה לא לגרום להם להפסיד. 
חתונה היא הוצאה כלכלית, ואם הזוג מסתמך על מקור הכנסה לא יציב ואמין - כמו טוב לבן של אחרות, בעיה שלו.

מי שמלכתחילה לא יכולה להוציא סכומים כאלו- שלא תתחתן בחתונה מפוארת.


----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

אבל גם חתונה לא מפוארת לא ניתנת לכיסוי 
אם אנשים נותנים 300 שח בזוג!!!
תפסיקו לומר "שלא יעשו חתונה מפוארת" כאילו שזה תירוץ לקמצנות שלכם. 
אני מתכננת לעשות את החתונה הכי זולה בעולם: 160 שח למנה, דצמבר (שזה החודש הכי זול שיש באולמות אירועים), דיג'יי ב3000 שח  שהוא מכר טוב שלי, שמלה באיביי, חליפה יד 2, ועוד ועוד. אנשים כבר צוחקים עליי כשהם שומעים את מידת החסכנות\קמצנות (איך שתעדיף לקרוא לזה) על האירוע שכביכול אמור להיות ה-אירוע של החיים שלי.
ו ע ד י י ן אני לא אהיה קרובה לכסות אותו אם זוגות יתחילו לתת לי 300 שח!!! לא רק שאני לא אכסה אני אשאר עם חובות מאוד מאוד גדולים.
איך אני איתך?
אני מוכנה גם לתת לך חישוב מפורט של כל ההוצאות ולהוכיח לך מתמטית שזה לא הולך. 

כל מי שחושב שאנשים שמתעצבנים על זוגות שנותנים  300 שח הם עושים חתונה "מפוארת מדי" חי בסרט וכנראה לא מכיר את המחירים בשוק החתונות של 2012.
נכון, זה לא הוגן, זה מרתיח וזה הכי לא פייר שהאורחים סופגים את זה. אבל- זה מה שיש. זו הנורמה פה בארץ (לצערי). אורח שיודע שהוא בשום פנים ואופן לא מסוגל לעמוד ב250 שח האלו, שפשוט לא יגיע. אלא אם כן אותו זוג שחוגג לא בונה על הצ'קים בשביל לשלם את האירוע, בדר"כ כן בונים.


----------



## Pixelss (12/11/12)

הבעיה לדעתי מתחילה 
בזה שאת חושבת שהאירוע הזה אמור להיות "האירוע של החיים שלך".

מצטערת אבל אני ממש ממש לא מסכימה עם הגישה הקיצונית שלך, ומאוד לא אוהבת את זה שהאורחים צריכים "לספוג" את זה לטענתך ובמילים אחרות לממן לך את האירוע.

חתונה היא לא אירוע היא טקס דתי שניתן לערוך אותו בהוצאה כספית מאוד מינימלית וללא כל ההיסטריה מסביב.

ולגבי מה שכתבת בהודעה הקודמת שלך: "כל הקמצנים שאוהבים לבוא בחמולות עם צ'קים זעומים- תפנימו את זה כבר! אתם לא "משלמים על הכפריזות של הכלה". אתם עוזרים לזוג צעיר לא להתחיל את החיים שלו בחובות."  - זאת לדעתי כבר ממש חוצפה, מי שלא רוצה חובות שלא יעשה אירוע שאין לו תקציב והזוג ממש לא צריך לממן לזוג את החתונה ו/או תחילת החיים.

ולא אני לא שמה 300 שקל לזוג כי אני יכולה להרשות לעצמי יותר, ומצד שני קיבלתי בחתונה שלי לא מעט סכומים כאלה ואפילו פחות ולרגע לא הרמתי גבה ויותר מזה, כן הרמתי גבה כשלא קיבלתי ברכה.


----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

אני לא חושבת שזה ה- אירוע של החיים 
בגלל זה רשמתי "כביכול" לפני זה. כי זה הצפייה של החברה ובגלל זה מסתכלים עליי מוזר שאני לא מסכימה לזרוק 8000 שח על שמלה.
אבל עדין אני בשלי, ממשיכה עם תכניות החתונה הצנועה שלי. למה? כי אני לא מצפה שאורחים יביאו 500 שח לבן אדם. אבל אני חושבת שציפייה של 250 לבן אדם ולפי זה לתכנן את התקציב היא לא ציפיה מוגזמת. תקני אותי אם אני טועה. 
ובדיוק כמו שאני שמגיעה לאירוע לא אתן פחות מזה (ואני לא מליונרית ולא קרוב לזה) ככה אני מצפה מהאורחים שלי. 
ושוב, תפסיקו לומר "לממן את החתונה" למה באמת נראה לך שאם יש לי 200 אורחים וכל אחד יתן 200-250 ש"ח זה יממן לי את החתונה? בוודאי שלא. הרי מי כמונו הבנות שבפורום זה יודעות שחתונה עולה הרבה יותר מזה, אבל זה עוזר. ואם אפשר לעזור אז למה לא? בשביל להתריס כמו שאחת הבנות כתבת למעלה? היא מעדיפה להתריס נגד לא יודעת בדיוק מה מאשר לפרגן קצת לחברים שלה? מצטערת, זה לא סיבה מספיק טובה בעיני, והייתי נעלבת אם היו לי חברות כאלו.


----------



## shushlush (13/11/12)

אני אנסה להסביר 
כשאנחנו עשינו את תכנוני החתונה הערכנו שהיא תעלה לנו כ70,000 ש"ח (יצא לנו 73,000 אם זה מעניין אותך)
חישבנו שעם כ 200 אורחים ועם 200 ש"ח *בממוצע* נגיע ל40,000 ו30,000 נוכל לספוג
למה ממוצע?
כי היה ברור לנו שלא מעט אנשים ישימו הרבה פחות מ200. כל החברים הסטודנטים שלי. וכל מני אנשים שמהסטוריה ידוע כ... שמים פחות
אבל גם ידענו להעריך טוב טוב מי ישים יותר. 
ובסופו של דבר? 
במקום "הפסד" של 20,000 יצאנו עם "הפסד" של 5,000
והיו המון המון אנשים ששמו פחות מ200 למנה.
אבל גם היו לא מעט שפשוט קצת התחרפנו לדעתי.
וזה העניין שתמיד מתווכחים מה עדיף - חתונה קטנה או גדולה
ככל שיש יותר אנשים שהם יותר קרובים אלייך וחשובים לך ואת לא מזמינה אותם בשביל הצ'ק... ככה דווקא הם ישימו את הצ'ק היותר גבוה.


איך שאנחנו ראינו את זה - עושים הערכת ממוצע. כי תמיד יהיו אלו שיתנו פחות, אבל גם תמיד יהיו אלו שיתנו יותר. ולפי זה מתכננים מה אפשר לתת וכמה מוכנים להשקיע יותר מה"רווח הפוטנציאלי לחתונה.

לצפות מאנשים שבגלל שמנה שלי עלתה 350 לבנאדם (כולל כל ההוצאות) שהם ישימו 350? סורי
גם אם אני אהיה מוזמנת לחתונת פאר, אני עדיין אשים 200. (כן 200! לא 250! כי זה ההערכה שלי של כמה ראוי לשים בחתונה


----------



## Hadas 87 (13/11/12)

אני האחרונה שחושבת שצריך לתת צ'ק לפי עלות 
המנה באולם שבו בחר הזוג לחגוג.
אני נותנת תמיד לפי הקרבה לבן אדם. ממש לא מענין אותי כמה עלה איפה שהוא בחר, זה שיקול שלו. אבל לא יהיה מצב שאני אתן פחות מהנורמה (250 לבן אדם). ושוב, אני לא בן אדם שכסף נופל לו מהשמיים, אני פשוט לא חושבת שזה מכובד. אתה בא לאירוע שאנשים השקיעו עליו את מיטב כספם וזמנם, אתה הולך לאכול טוב, לשתות, להנות מכל זה אחרי הכל, אתה לא בא בשביל לצאת על ידי חובה, חתונה זה אירוע מהנה אחרי הכל, אז אפשר לתת את ה250 שח האלו לדעתי. למי שממש אין כסף, גווע ברעב, אין לו חשמל בבית, לא יודעת כבר על איזה אנשים מסכנים אתן מדברות כל הזמן, סבבה שלא ייתן. כמה אנשים כאלו יש כבר? בואי נסכים שאותם אנשים שנותנים 300 לזוג לא בהכרח עושים את זה כי אין להם כסף. לפעמים זה נובע מנטו קמצנות או "התרסה" כמו שאת או מישהי אחרת אמרה כאן מקודם... אז לדעתי זה סיבה דבילית כי מי שיסבול מזה בסופו של דבר זה הזוג הצעיר. אז נגד מי התרסת? לא ברור כ"כ ... ויש מצב שההתנהגות הזו תחזור חזרה לאותו אורח, לא בהכרח בצורת כסף.


----------



## הפתיליה (14/11/12)

חתונה זה לא אירוע מהנה רק למעגל הקרוב 
אחרי שמתחתנים ונשואים שנה שנתיים מגלים שזה נמאס
חתונה היא קנס ישראלי ומכלול של תחושות "לא נעים" ו"מה מקובל" וכולי
רק המעגל הקרוב ביותר 30-50 איש מתרגשים
היתר יפטפטו לך בחופה ואת תשמעי את זה בסרט החתונה


----------



## Nooki80 (13/11/12)

רק דבר אחד - חתונה היא לא בהכרח אירוע דתי 
ואם את שואלת אותי ועוד כמה אחרים (יותר ויותר אנשים כפי שזה נראה) עדיף לו חתונה היתה מנותקת מהדת בכלל. או לפחות היתה אופציה חוקית ולגיטימית במדינה הזו להפרידה מהדת. 

באופן אישי אני חושבת שהאמת בין שתי הגישות היא איפהשהו באמצע. 
לא צריך לעשות אירוע שיודעים שהולכים להפסיד ממנו, ומצד שני, לא צריך להזמין אנשים רחוקים בגלל הלא נעים לי (ואז להסתכן שהם יביאו סכום נמוך בגלל שאין קרבה), וממש לא צריך להתחשבן עם חברים ומשפחה שעצם נוכחותם באירוע שווה יותר מכל צ'ק שיביאו (והיו לנו לא מעט כאלו, וגם אנשים שנתנו מתנות שאינן חפצים או כסף- ואין לי אליהם בדל של טענה, אלא רק אהבה ושמחה שיכלו להיות נוכחים) מצד שני, אומנם זה לא ממקומנו להיכנס לכיסי האורחים שלנו, אבל אני מצפה מאנשים לעשות את אותו השיקול שאני עושה (ואולי פה הטעות שלי ושל הרבה אחרים): בחתונות אליהן אנו מוזמנים של אנשים שאינם מהמעגל הקרוב ביותר שלנו (הזמנות שהן הרבה פעמים של חברים לעבודה או הזמנות של קרובי משפחה רחוקים, או סתם הזמנות "לא נעים" שמהן אנחנו בכל מקרה משתדלים להימנע) ובהינתן שאנחנו לא יכולים לשים מינימום 300 ש"ח לאדם (כלומר מינימום 600 ש"ח), אנחנו נעשה לבד את השיקול ונבין את הזוג, ופשוט נבוא לבד  בלי בן/בת הזוג נשים את ה- 300 ש"ח ולא "נעיק". ככה זה כחתונה מאוד מינימלית בלי אטרקציות ובלי שמלה מגלית לוי (איחס) עולה יותר או קרוב ל- 300 ש"ח למנה. 
זה שזו בעיה בתפיסה התרבותית בארץ, וזה שתעשיית החתונות בארץ הגיעה למימדים מפלצתיים (שאגב רוב רובם של משתתפי ומשתתפות הפורום הזה, ובהחלט רוב רובם של הזוגות המתחתנים בארץ נותנים יד לפריחתה של המפלצת (כולל אני. כן, כן) בטח לא עוזר, אבל לא קשור בכלל להגינות מינימלית (לדעתי) ולעמידה בקודים החברתיים הנהוגים כיום. 
אפשר לדבר ולחשוב איך משנים את המצב הזה, אבל עד שזה ישונה, אני יודעת שאני, אם אין לי את המינימום 250-300 ש"ח כפול שניים לשים צ'ק בחתונה, פשוט אגיע לבד. בטח שלא אבוא 4 אנשים בוגרים (ובכוונה אני מדגישה, בוגרים, לא ילדים שצריך למצוא להם בייביסיטר או סידור אחר שגם עולה כסף) ואשים פחות מ- 100 ש"ח לבן אדם ( true story) שזו בעיני סוג של התרסה וזה למרות שממש לא הסתכלנו על האורחים שלנו בתור פנקס צ'קים מהלך (לא היה סיכוי שנממן את החתונה ממתנות האורחים, ידענו את זה וחישבנו את זה מראש, וממש לא התאכזבנו ממה שקיבלנו בסוף- להיפך).

ועוד לא אמרתי שום דבר על זה שלבוא לחתונה, לשים צ'ק במעטפה (לא משנה הסכום) של האולם בלי לכתוב אפילו מזל טוב קטן - זה בכלל מנהג דוחה לגמרי.


----------



## Pixelss (13/11/12)

דיי נו נוקי 
את מכירה אותי ויודעת שאני לא מאמינה בטקס הדתי ואני בטוחה שהבנת את הכוונה שלי בהקשר הזה.
הכוונה הייתה שניתן להתחתן בטקס ללא כל האירוע עצמו אם בחתונה דתית או בחתונה אזרחית.


----------



## Nooki80 (13/11/12)

ברור שאני מכירה אותך ואת הדעות שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל הגיעו לשרשור הזה מלא יוזרים מהראשי, ואנחנו רוצים שגם הם יבינו ויפנימו שאין שום הבדל, חתונה היא חתונה, היא חתונה, בין אם מדובר בטקס דתי ובין אם לא.
לא ככה??


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/11/12)

מסכימה איתך לחלוטין 
גם אני בונה על צ'קים שיכסו אבל יוצאת מנקודת הנחה שהחברים המוזמנים מהצד שלי לא מכסים את המנה שלהם כי כולם סטודנטים/ות.
סה"כ מדובר ב*מתנה* ואני לא יכולה להגיד לאף אחד כמה להביא.


----------



## incognito1980 (13/11/12)

תפסיקי לחשוב שחתונה היא האירוע של החיים שלך 
ואז תקבלי פרופורציות.
את מתחתנת כדי לחיות שנים מאושרות עם בחיר לבך, בע"ה. זה מה שחשוב. החיים הם האירוע של החיים שלך.


----------



## Hadas 87 (13/11/12)

תקראי שוב את ההודעה שלי בבקשה 
איך הבנת שאין לי פרופורציה בנושא הזה?! אני פאקינג מחפשת אולם עם עלות מנה של 160 שח וקונה שמלה באיבייי!!!
אמרתי שהחברה מסתכלת עליי מוזר כי ככה נתפס האירוע הזה בעיני רוב הבנות במדינה. לא שבעיני הוא ככה.


----------



## ענבאך (13/11/12)

מישהו מכריח אותך להתחתן בטקס? 
חתונה היא הוצאת מותרות כמו טיסה לחו"ל.

זה לא בית, רכב, אוכל...


----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה! 
וכל היפות נפש שמצדיקות את הבחורה ששמה 300 שח על זוג, מענין איך אתן תרגישו אם תמצאו נניח 5 צ'קים בחתונה שלכן של 5 זוגות, כל אחד על 300 שח.
אני בטוחה שהתגובה הראשונה שלכן לא תיהיה "אוייי לא נורא, אין להם כסף, מסכנים." אלא אם כן אתן מתחתנות במקומות של חרידים שם מנה עולה 80 שח.


----------



## shushlush (13/11/12)

אבל היה לי את זה! 
אפילו יותר מ5!!
ובכל זאת, גם אלו שאני יודעת שהם במצב כלכלי קשה, וגם אלו שאין לי מושג - זו החלטה שלהם...

וכן.
גם אם שבוע שעבר הם הלכו לחופשה בפאריז
גם אם הם קנו לבת שלהם עגלה ב7000 שקל
כמו שרת החלטת (אני נותנת דוגמא אין לי מושג) לקנות שמלה ב5000 שקל ולא באיביי כי זו הייתה ההחלטה שלך. 
לקחת צלם ב5000 ולא ב3000, טן שהחלטת ללכת על הבר המשודרג ולא על הבר הבסיסי.
אלו החלטות שאנחנו עושים שגורמים לחתונה שלנו לעלות יותר. אנחנו מחליטים אותם, אנחנו מחליטים איפה להוציא את הכסף
אז גם אןתן הזוג מחליט מה סדר העדיפויות שלו.
ויש את המשפחה, יש את הרכב, יש את החופשות. ויש חתונות שהם מוזמנים אליהם....
את שמה את החתונות ברש סדר העדיפויות, אני אשים חופשה עם בעלי הרבה מעל זה


----------



## newKiticat (13/11/12)

כשמדובר במישהו קרוב 
אני נותנת בלי להתחשבן. 

כשמדובר במישהו קצת רחוק, אבל חשוב לי לכבד. אני מכבדת ב-180 ש"ח אבל כמתנה שמגיעה לאחר שלא יכלתי להגיע מסיבות כאלה ואחרות. 

האורח לא יוצא בנזק עליי ואני עדיין נותנת מתנה. מה רע?


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (12/11/12)

אם אני לא קרובה שלא יזמינו אותי ואז אני בטוח 
לא אבוא ולא אהרוס את החישובים של הזוג הצעיר. אם מזמינים אותי שיקחו בחשבון שאני קמצנית (לא יכולה להרשות לעצמי זה עניין יחסי, אני בהחלט יכולה להחליט שהחודש הילד לא יקבל שעורי עזר ואז יהיה לי 500 ש"ח נוספים לתת לחתונה של הבת של הבן דוד של בעלי - אבל אני לא אעשה זאת). 
אני עושה זאת בין השאר בתור סוג של מחאה כנגד תרבות החתונות הגרנדיוזיות. אגב, אני עובדת עם אוכלוסיה חרדית ומוזמנת מידי פעם לחתונות, משום מה שם ה-100 ש"ח שאני מביאה מכסים יופי טופי את המנה, אני נהנית מהחברה/אוירה/שמחה (מהאוכל קצת פחות, אבל אין לי שום טענות) והפלא ופלא - בסוף הערב הזוג נשוי ומאושר לא פחות מכם.
אה, וכן, התחתנתי. הודענו להורים שמבחינתנו זה יכול להיות בבית הכנסת השכונתי עם בורקס ומיצפז כי זה מה שאנחנו יכולים להרשות לעצמנו. הם רצו יותר והתחייבו לשלם את המנות של כל האורחים שלהם.


----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

סחטיין על ההורים הלארג'ים שלך 
לא כולנו "זכינו" להורים עם כסף ויש גם הורים יותר פרקטים שמעדיפים לשמור את הכסף הזה לדירה לילדים שלהם ולא על אירוע לערב אחד, סתם רעיון מטורף שכזה...

בכל מקרה, זה לא הענין, זה שיש לך מלא חברים חרידים ששמחים מ100 שח זה נחמד ויפה, גם אני הייתי שמחה ממתנה של 100 שח אם כל מנה אצלי היתה עולה 60 שח. אחרי הכל זה לא שאני מצפה מהאורחים שלי לתת לי צ'קים כמה שיותר גדולים כדי שאני אצא לבזבז אותם בירח דבש מפואר באיים הקריבים. אני סה"כ מצפה לתת מבן אדם כמה שמקובל (בדיוק מה שאני אתן לו בשמחה רבה!!!) כדי שאני לא אתחיל את חיי בחובות. זה לא נראה לי משהו כזה לא לגיטימי לצפות בעולם החתונות של היום. ולפני שתגידי את המשפט הבא שלך (כי יש לי הרגשה שאני יודעת מה הוא הולך להיות לפי איך שהדיון הזה  מתנהל פה) - לא, אני לאאאאאא עושה חתונה מפוארת. למעשה, אני עושה את החתונה הכי פשוטה וצנועה שאפשר. אז? נראה לך שאני אצליח להתקרב לכסות אותה עם צ'קים של 100 שח? התשובה היא לא. חד משמעית לא.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (12/11/12)

רק להבהיר 
אני לא מסתכלת על אף אחד כצ'ק מהלך ואני מתארת לי שכבעלת השמחה אהיה הרבה יותר גמישה מאשר כאורחת, כי כמו שאמרתם אלה המוזמנים שלי שבאו לשמוח בשמחתי ולא לממן את האירוע. 
אבל- כמו שכתבו פה, לצערנו זה כיום חלק מתמונת המצב של האירועים בארץ. אני שותפה לתקווה שזה ישתנה אבל בינתיים זה עניין מאוד כלכלי. 
ניסיתי להבהיר בכל שלב שאני ממש לא חושבת ש 300 זה לא כסף ובכל מקרה היה לי ברור שמה שאני כותבת זה לא הפוליטקלי קורקט ושיגרמו לי להרגיש כאילו אמרתי "פחחח מה זה 300 ש"ח" ו"יאללה תבטלי לילדים את החוגים העיקר החתונות". אני מקווה שקוראות בעלות בינה הבינו שזה ממש לא מה שאני אומרת, רק הבעתי דעה שאני כשלעצמי לא הייתי באה כזוג ומביאה סכום נמוך. מידי חתונה בן זוגי ואני עושים חישובים- שנלך שנינו? לא כדאי, עזוב, לך רק אתה הפעם וכן הלאה. בכל אופן לא התכוונתי להסעיר נגדי רוחות, אני מכבדת כל אחד על מה שהוא יכול ומקווה שנגיע ליום שאורח יכול להביא סרוויס מהלב ולא צק והזוג שמח כי הם לא צריכים עזרה לכסות...


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

אני יכולה להבין אותך.. 
כל חתונה של חילונים לא ניתן לעשות ב150 שקל לאדם. זה לא עניין של בזבזבנות גם אם אני בתור מתחתנת ירצה לשלם רק את הסכום הזה אני לא ימצא מקום כזה. ברור שאם זה היה התקציב שלי הייתי הולכת לחתונות שאני נמצאת עם הזוג בקשר קרוב. לא היה נראה לי הגיוני ללכת למשל לחתונה של חבר של בעלי שאני לא נמצאת איתו בקשר ולשים 300 שקל כזוג. אם כולם היו שמים 300 שקל כזוג, אף זוג בארץ לא היה מתחתן. כל אחת מאיתנו הייתה מוכנה שאנשים קרובים אליה יביאו סכום מועט או בכלל לא אבל לגבי המעגל היותר רחוק זה קצת בעייתי.


----------



## shira3121 (12/11/12)

אם כולם היו שמים 300 ש"ח לזוג אנשים ועוד איך 
היו מתחתנים אבל אז היו מזמינים רק אנשים קרובים ואומרים להורים- שלא מוכנים לספוג את מחיר המנה של חברים שלהם לעבודה אבל יספגו את חמיר המנה של החברים הטובים שלהם. הלואי שזו תהיה הנורמה.
** אני לצערי נכנעת למוסכמות החברתיות ומביאה את הסכומים הנהוגים כשאי אפשר להבריז מהחתונה.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/11/12)

אם עושים חתונה של 50 איש 
וזה המינמום של אנשים קרובים ( אצל האשכנזים, אצל הספרדים הרבה יותר) אנחנו עדיין עם הפסד של 100 שקל מנה פר אדם, זה הפסד של 5000 ₪ שזה סכום לא מועט בכלל ואני עדיין לא מדברת על ההוצאות הנלוות. מה גם שחתונה ל-50 איש תהיה במסעדה, אין אולמות כאלה ואז לדעתי כל האפקט של החתונה יורד משמעותית. לדעתי זה כבר ברמה של מפגש משפחתי שבו מתקיימת חתונה. וכמו שאמרה דניאל אם יש יותר אנשים ועדיין רוצים חתונה קטנה אז הבעיתיות לא פוחתת כי המחירים מרקעים שחקים.


----------



## shira3121 (12/11/12)

אם יותר אנשים ירצו חתונות קטנות יהיה היצע 
יותר גדול. חוץ מזה 5000 ש"ח זה סכום שרובינו מוכנים לספוג ועדיף לספוג פעם אחת בחתונה שלך ולא כל פעם מחדש בהזמנות לחתונות שלהם לא נעים שלא להזמין ולנו לא נעים לא ללכת. בנוסף ההבדל לדעתי לא נע בין 50 ל500 איש , אצלי בחתונה היו 50-70 אנשים שמבחינתי היו מיותרים אבל ההורים שלו רצו ולנו לא היה מספיק עקרוני לריב איתם על זה וזו היתה החלטה נכונה כי לא ראיתי אותם יותר מידי לא בחופה ולא ברחבת הריקודים ככה שאם הם לא היו מגיעים היתה לנו עדין אחלה חתונה אבל אם הינו צריכים לממן אותם מכיסינו לא הינו מוכנים להזמין אותם.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (12/11/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה ומוסיפה 
אנחנו ניגשנו לארגון החתונה בניסיון להוזיל עלויות ככל הניתן ומה גילינו? 
שאם נעשה חתונה כמו שמקובל אין מצב שנרד מתחת ל250 ש"ח לאורח. 

גם זה סכום נמוך ממה שכנראה נגיע אליו בסוף.

מסר חשוב לכל המתנגדים- אני שומעת לא מעט התנגדויות וקיטורים על זוגות שבוחרים לעשות אירועים בצורה לא קונבנציונלית (וזולה יותר). או על אירועים של חרדים או באולמות זולים מאוד. 
די להתחסדות, אתם יודעים כמה זה עולה, אף אחד לא מחייב אתכם לבוא, סביר שמזמינים אתכם כי רוצים שתגיעו או כי לא נעים וסביר עוד יותר שאתם יודעים מה מבין השניים. 

לתת 200 שקל לראש זה עוד סביר, 300 לזוג זה זלזול. אף אחד לא מצפה שתקצצי בשיעורי עזר לילד בשביל חתונה של הבן של השכנה של ההורים מהמעברה אבל את יכולה פשוט להגיע לבד (או לא להגיע אם זה מישהו שלא מעניין אותך, אני חושבת שנכון להשאיר לאנשים את הבחירה).

להגיד שאת מתריסה כנגד- מה הזוג אשם?
לא כולם בוחרים את התאריך הכי יקר בשנה באולם הכי נוצץ ומביאים שפע אטרקציות יחד עם ציפיות שהאורחים יממנו. רוב המתחתנים פשוט עושים חתונה כמו כולם תוך ניסיון לחסוך ורק מצפים לקצת עזרה. 

גם אני לא אוהבת את העובדה שמחיר למנה באיזור השרון מופקע וזה עוד לפני שמדברים על התוספות שעברו כל גבול. מצד שני, הרי האורחים יקטרו אם אשלח אותם לעכו כדי להתחתן בזול, נכון?


----------



## ZimmerTLV (12/11/12)




----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

כ"כ מסכימה. כ"כ נהנתי לקרוא 
פשוט לעשות קופי פייסט להודעה שלך כל פעם שמישהו מתחיל עם השטות הזו של לתת פמוטים לחתונה מתוך עקרון ש"האורחים לא צריכים לממן את הקפריזות של הכלה"....


----------



## Pixelss (12/11/12)

הרי ברור לכולנו פה שלא מדובר ברוב האורחים!! 
ואני ממש לא מבינה למה צריך לתת הרגשה כל כך רעה למי שזה מצבו???

מתקיימות מאות חתונות כל יום, ויש ממוצע שאנשים נותנים והוא לא סתם המצאה הרי ככה באמת הרוב נותנים, אז באה בחורה ואמרה שהיא לא נותנת סכום כזה, ואולי היא אמרה את זה בטונים לא הכי נעימים אבל עדיין, קצת התחשבות ועדינות, הרי רוב הסיכויים שגם לה לא נעים במעמד הזה שהיא יודעת שהיא שמה פחות מכולם אז למה לתת לה להרגיש רע? (לה או לכל אחד אחר במעמדה).

אחת מהאורחות שלי בחתונה הביאה לי 100 שקל עליה ועל הבן הקטן שלה, בברכה היא ממש התנצלה, וקשה להסביר לכם כמה לא נעים הרגשתי שזה המצב בחברה שלנו, התביישתי, לא בזה שהיא שמה 100 שקל אלא בזה שהיא הרגישה נחותה בגלל ששמה רק מה שיכלה.

עצוב לי שזה ככה, ועצוב לי לקרוא פה הודעות של בנות, כאילו כולנו רק צ'קים מהלכים.


----------



## Hadas 87 (13/11/12)

אני לא נותנת הרגשה רעה לאנשים שאלו מצבם 
אני אולי נותנת הרגשה רעה ובצדק לאנשים שעושים את זה דווקא בשביל להתריס, וכבר רשמתי את זה בתגובה אלייך כמה הודעות למטה. 

ועכשיו סוף סוף את הולכת לכיון שלי, ואת אומרת שזה ברור שלא מדובר בכל האורחים... למה זה ברור? ואם כל האורחים בחתונה שלך היו נותנים לך צ'קים של 100 שח פתאום זה כן היה מפריע לך? למה? מה ההבדל? אני אגיד לך מה ההבדל: שלחתונה שלך, כנראה, ידעת שיש מאיפה לממן, אם זה כסף מההורים או חסכונות (זה לא משנה, לא נכנסת לך לכיס) עד לסכום מסוים אבל חלק מהסכום כן ציפית שיתקבל מהצ'קים. אבל יש זוגות שאין להם את זה. אז את אומרת שלא יתחתנו, שיתחתנו ברבנות. אז מה שאת בעצם אומרת שרק העשירים (או המבוססים או הפחות עניים לא יודעת איך את רוצה לקרוא לזה) יכולים להתחתן. אז לי ממש עצוב לקרוא את זה. לי היה מאוד עצוב אם חברה שלי, שאין לה כסף, לא היתה מתחתנת בגלל סיבה כזו. בגלל שאנשים מתעקשים, לשם ההתרסה, לתת 300 שח בזוג. 

והאורחים שלי ממש לא צ'קים מהלכים, אני גם לא מזמינה אנשים שלא קרובים אליי בשביל הצ'ק. אני לא אוהבת להגיע למקומות האלו. כל מי שאני אזמין זה כי אני באמת רוצה שיהיה שם. אבל מצד שני, אני גם לא אתן לאחרים צ'קים מגוחכים, גם אם לא חברי ילדות שלי. אם אני מגיעה לחתונה- אני אשים כמה שאני רואה לנכון למי מידת הקרבה שלי.


----------



## Pixelss (13/11/12)

כבר אמרתי לא פעם ולא פעמים שיש נורמה חברתית 
מסויימת.
אני לא אוהבת אותה, והייתי מאוד שמחה אם היא לא הייתה קיימת אבל אני לא מכחישה את קיומה.

אני כן אומרת שכל אחד יעשה מה שביכולתו, לא אומרת שמי שלא עשיר שלא יתחתן אבל שכן ידע מה הוא יכול להרשות לעצמו ויעשה בהתאם.
לא חייבים אולם, ולא חייבים די.גי בעצם שום דבר לא חייבים בדיוק כמו שלא חייבים לשלם מינימום של 250 שקל לראש.

אני את החתונה שלי חישבתי בידיעה שגם אם אף אורח לא יביא כסף אוכל לעמוד בהוצאות (כמובן שזה רק אחרי שההורים נתנו את חלקם אבל פה גם אציין שלי לא היה רצון ו/או צורך באירוע ועשינו את האירוע *בשביל ההורים*, אם זה היה תלוי בי היינו הולכים למסעדה משפחה קרובה בלבד וחברים קרובים בלבד והיינו ממנים הכל מכיסנו).

הבעיה שלי היא שאת מחליטה לאנשים את הגבול, רק מי שגווע ברעב יכול לא להביא 250 שקל לראש? מי את שתקבעי לאחרים סידרי עדיפויות ותגידי להם מה בסדר ומה לא? איך את מרגישה שאנשים קובעים לך סדר עדיפויות ואומרים לך לא לעשות אירוע? שאנשים אומרים לך שאת מחפשת לעשות רווח על האורחים שלך?

*"חבר שמגיע לחתונה של חבר בלי מתנה/צ'ק גם לא באמת חבר.
"* - זה אחד המשפטים שיותר זיעזעו אותי בפורום בתקופה האחרונה....


----------



## pipidi (13/11/12)

יש לי רק דבר אחד קטן להוסיף 
אדם שיש לו הרבה חברים, ומרוויח משכורת ממוצעת ויש לו משפחה קטנה, לא באמת יכול לתת בכל חתונה של החברים (במיוחד אם הן במקבץ) את הממוצע המקובל. אחרת הוא באמת יגיע למצב בו לא יהיה לו כסף לחשמל, אוכל וכו'. ואני מדברת על כסף שנמצא בחשבון, ולא מינוס בבנק שעוד מאפשר לו למשוך עוד קצת. 
צריך להבין שלחיות ממינוס בחשבון זה לחיות על הלוואה, וזה לא באמת כסף שלך. אני לא מאמינה שצריך למתוח את קצה היכולת כדי להביא מתנות מכובדות. 

אם לא מעוניינים בי כאורחת בחתונה, לשמח, לרקוד ולהיות שם, אלא רק כמכסה את העלות שלי, זה ממש עצוב. 

בחתונה שלי, אפשרנו להורים שלנו להזמין מי שהם רוצים (ידענו גם שהם יעזרו בעלויות מבעוד מועד - וזה גם אפשר לנו לאפשר להם). בין האורחים שלהם היו כמה כאלה ששמו סכומים נמוכים. אבל שמחתי שהם באו לשמוח בשמחתם אחרי שההורים שלי היו בשמחות שלהם גם כן.


----------



## סתוונית היורה (12/11/12)

אז אני מקווה שאת מזמינה את הקרובים לך ביותר 
כי כל השאר ממש לא באים לשמוח בשמחתך, אלא באים כי הם חייבים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/11/12)

חייבת להוסיף התייחסות 
זוג שרוצה לתכנן אירוע, לא משנה כמה האירוע יהיה צנוע, ימצא את עצמו מוציא סכום די נכבד על החתונה. 
היום, גם המקומות הבסיסיים יותר לחתונות גובים מחיר גבוה למנה וגם אם עורכים אירוע במסעדה יש הוצאות סביב האירוע. 
אין מה לעשות - גם החתונה הכי בסיסית ונטולת המותרות תעלה הרבה כסף. 

אנחנו רצינו שיהיה לנו אירוע יפה ונעים - לא מנקר עיניים אבל אירוע מכובד, שהאורחים שלנו ייהנו בו. 
זה נראה לי רצון הגיוני. העניין הוא שמאד קשה לערוך אירוע יפה ונעים - בלי להוציא הרבה כסף. 

ויותר מזה, זוג שנניח רוצה לארגן אירוע קטן למשפחה ולחברים הקרובים מוצא עצמו בבעיה - כי אין הרבה מקומות לאירועים קטנים ואלו שיש יחסית יקרים. 
וככה יוצא שעלות של אירוע קטן לפעמים משתווה או עולה על עלות של אירוע גדול יותר. 

ועם כל מה שכתבתי, עדין לא ציפינו מהאורחים שיממנו לנו את האירוע. עשינו את האירוע שרצינו לעשות - במסגרת היכולות שלנו וכל מתנה שקיבלנו, התקבלה בברכה. 
זה נכון שהיום נהוג לתת מתנות כספיות, ועדין - מי שנותן מתנה זו בחירה שלו איך לתת אותה. רוב האנשים נותנים מתנות לפי הנורמה (וכך אנחנו) ואם מישהו יבחר לתת מתנה אחרת - זה גם בסדר ולא יהיו לי טענות אליו.


----------



## littlerunaway (12/11/12)

הטענה שעלתה פה כמה פעמים 
היא לא עיניין של חתונה בלי מותרות, אלא שחתונה כאירוע היא בעצמה מותרות. 
כדי להתחתן לא צריך אולם, אוכל או דיג'יי. צריך רב, עדים וכו'. חתונה באולם היא לא זכות בסיסית של כל אחד, היא לגמרי מותרות. כשבאים לפורום סטודנטים ושואלים איך סטודנט עני יכול להרשות לעצמו חתונה באולם, זה קצת כמו לשאול איך אותו סטודנט עני יכול להרשות לעצמו ג'יפ 4X4 חדש. סוברו יד שנייה תעשה את אותה עבודה בהרבה פחות כסף.


----------



## סתוונית היורה (13/11/12)

הטענה הועלתה כמה וכמה פעמים ונתקלה באוזנים ערלות... כנראה שזה לא הפורום המתאים...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/11/12)

זה נכון 
שלאף זוג אין "זכות קנויה" לעשות אירוע חתונה... 
אבל מצד שני, זוג שרוצה לעשות אירוע חתונה זו כמובן זכותו. 
בחירה של הזוג איזה אירוע הוא עושה כמו שזו בחירה של האורחים איזה מתנה לתת. 
בגלל זה כתבתי שכל מתנה קיבלנו בשמחה ובתודה ושעשינו אירוע שידענו שנוכל לעמוד בו. 

שכל אחד יעשה את השיקולים שלו מה הוא יכול להרשות לעצמו ושכל אורח יעשה את השיקולים שלו איזה מתנה הוא רוצה לתת. 

ואגב, באופן אישי כשאני נותנת מתנה אני לא מתחשבת בעלות של האירוע. כן יש לי מעין "מינימום" שאני באופן אישי בוחרת שלא לרדת מתחתיו (ואם אני לא מרגישה קרובה מספיק למזמין בשביל לתת את המינימום הזה, כנראה שלא אגיע לחתונה), אבל המינימום הזה (שהצבתי לעצמי) לא קשור לעלות של החתונה אלא לסכום מינימאלי שלדעתי הוא מתאים. 
אגב, גם כשקונים מתנה (לא כסף) קשה למצוא מתנה מתאימה לחתונה שתעלה פחות מ-200-250 ש"ח. הרי היום (אולי זה גם קשור ליוקר המחיה) גם המחיר של סט מצעים הוא בערך המחיר שציינתי. 

בהקשר הזה אציין שבתקופת הלימודים הזמנתי לחתונה של מישהי שסיפרה לי, לפני האירוע, מה הייתה עלות החתונה שלה (הייתי אז סטודנטית) וקיוותה ש"לא יהיו קמצנים". בגלל שהייתי סטודנטית הסכום שתיכננתי לתת היה קטן מהעלות שהיא ציינה (שהייתה מאד יקרה ביחס ללפני 5 שנים) - התלבטתי מאד כמה לתת והרגשתי לא נעים בגלל שהיא סיפרה לי מה הייתה עלות המנה. בעקבות ההתנסות הזאת (וגם בעקבות טאקט כמובן) דאגתי לא לספר לאנשים כמה עלתה החתונה - אא"כ אלו היו חברים שמתחתנים ששאלו והתעניינו, אבל לא אמרתי כלום מיוזמתי (אולי רק שהשגנו דיל טוב, אבל מבלי לפרט את העלויות).


----------



## אשה מרציפן (13/11/12)

הזכרת לי מקרה אחר 
כתבתי מקודם שעניין הצ'קים והטרוניות על קמצנים גולש לבריתות - אני נתקלתי באמירה דומה בהקשר לברית ובריתה. זה ידוע שבברית לא מדובר על לכסות את העלות, כי המנות זולות יותר ולרוב יוצאים ברווח משמעותי, וזו הסיבה מסתבר שרבים וטובים עושים אירוע, ולא בהכרח כדי לפתוח תוכנית חיסכון לתינוק. אז מאחת כזאת שמעתי הסבר למה היא תקיים מסיבת בריתה גדולה - "כי אני צריכה את הכסף". ידעתי שהיא במצב כלכלי על הפנים, אבל מאוד צורם לשמוע דבר כזה ולהבין שהיא עושה מסיבה גדולה ומושקעת לא למרות שאין לה את הכסף, אלא דווקא בגלל שאין לה כסף והיא מצפה שהאורחים יסייעו לה בכיסוי המינוס.

זו מישהי שכשנולד בנה הבכור קניתי לו מתנה מושקעת ושימושית שנקנתה לאחר התייעצות עם אחותה מה הם צריכים ועוד לא קנו/ביקשו שיקנו להם (בשל מצבם הכלכלי הם באמת לא יכלו להרשות לעצמם לקנות כלום). היא מאוד הודתה לי וראיתי לאחר מכן את המתנה שלי בשימוש, אבל בשיחה שהייתה לנו כשהייתה בהריון השני ודיברה על "אני אעשה אירוע כי אני צריכה את הכסף" הרגשתי שהיא מנסה לרמוז לי שאני לא בסדר שלא נתתי לה צ'ק במקום/בנוסף למתנה, כשהיא חזרה ואמרה שילד עולה המון כסף ופירטה על הוצאות שיש לה - ואני עד עכשיו תוהה איך היא לא לקחה את ההוצאות האלו בחשבון לפני שנכנסה להריון, ומה בעצם ההבדל בין לקיים אירוע במטרה להרוויח כסף לבין לבצע מגבית בין החברים לסיוע בהוצאות האלו.

ועדיין נתתי לה צ'ק ולא קניתי מתנה כי לא היה לי ראש להתמודד מולה ומול הביקורת שלה.


----------



## littlerunaway (13/11/12)

אני כמובן לא דיברת עלייך ספציפית 
אני מדברת על הגישה הזאת של :" איך זוג אמור לממן חתונה אם הצ'קים לא יהיו מספיק גבוהים?". אז אני אומרת שהוא לא אמור אלא רוצה ולכן זה על אחריותו בלבד. 
ממש בשירשור הזה יש כמה גולשות שאמרו שאם אין לך סכום "ראוי" ל"מתנה" עדיף שתשארי בבית או תבואי לבד (במקרה שלי כדאי שזו תהיה חברה מאוווווד קרובה כדי שאני אבוא לבד לחתונה שבה אני לא מכירה יותר משני אנשים). 
אז כל אלה שמזכירות כמה עולה חתונה (גם הצנועות לא זולות במיוחד) ולכן מן הראוי שהאורחים "יתרמו את חלקם" עדיף שכבר שירשמו סכום מינימום על גבי ההזמנה שלא יהיו בלבולים, טעיות ועלבונות למינהם. 
אחרת כדאי להתייחס למתנה בתור מתנה ולזכור שהארוע היה בחירה של הזוג והוא בקלות יכל להימנע ממנו (בלי צורך בטיפול פסיכולוגי אחרי זה). 

במקרה כמו שתיארת (עם הבחורה שדאגה שתדעי כמה עלתה לך המנה)  הייתי חוטפת עצבים ואם היה מדובר בחברה הייתי גם טורחת להגיד לה שזה ממש לא לעיניין (אנשים לא קרובים, אני גם ככה לא הולכת לחתונות שלהם).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/11/12)

מסכימה 
בעיני, מתנה היא בדיוק זה- אקט וולונטרי של רצון טוב!

מזכיר לי אנקדוטה קטנה משיחותיי עם ספקית אינטרנט מסוימת: בימים שעוד הייתי תמימה, אמרו לי שמגיע לי במתנה X דקות שיחה בחו"ל לחודש יחד עם חבילת האינטרנט. 
אמרתי לנציגת השירות שאני לא צריכה את זה. אז היא אמרה לי - "זו מתנה, מה לא תיקחי?" (אחרי ששאלתי אותה אם אני צריכה להתקשר ולהפסיק או שהם מפסיקים אוטומטית נכנעתי והסכמתי לקבל את ה"מתנה"). חודשיים-שלושה אח"כ שמתי לב שמחייבים אותי במחיר גבוה מהמחיר שהוסכם. התקשרתי לשאול ואמרו לי שהזמנתי חבילה של דקות שיחה לחו"ל. 
אז אמרתי - "אמרו לי שזו מתנה וזה מפסיק אוטומטית", אז הנציגה ברוב חוכמתה אומרת לי - "בטח מתנה, במקום ב-40 ש"ח את מקבלת את זה ב-20 ש"ח". הסברתי לה שזו לא מתנה זו הטבה!

ומה בעצם אני באה להגיד כאן - מתנה היא מתנה. אפשר לתת ואפשר לא לתת - לפי רצונו של הנותן. ברגע שמתנה כרוכה במחויבות כלשהי - בין אם של הצד הנותן ובין אם של הצד המקבל - המתנה מפסיקה להיות מתנה והופכת להיות "תמורה". ו"תמורה" כשמה כן היא - ניתנת כנגד התחייבות / נכס אחר. במובן זה, אם בני הזוג מצפים לקבל "תמורה" ולא "מתנה" הם מפסיקים להיות זוג שמתחתן ומזמין אנשים לשמוח בשמחתם והופכים להיות ספקי שירות!


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

מתנה תתקבל כמתנה 
ולא משנה מה גובה הסכום הרי אף זוג לא יבוא בטענות למה נתנו לו כך או אחרת. לאחר החתונה שלך שקיבלת סכום כזה או אחר ממישהו אחר שהתחתן אחרייך, נתת פחות? אני מאמינה שלא. למה? כי יש נורמה מסוימת ולא משנה מה יהיה מצבך הכלכלי אני לא מאמינה שתתני פחות.  יוצא מכך שדיבורים לחוד ומעשים לחוד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/11/12)

הכוונה שלי הייתה 
שאף אחד לא חייב לתת לאף אחד שום דבר. 
מי שנותן מתנה נותן אותה מתוך רצון טוב. 
מקבל המתנה צריך להגיד תודה. 

אין כאן חובה - יש אולי נורמות חברתיות. 
בשורה התחתונה- מתנה היא אקט של רצון טוב ואם מוציאים ממנה את הרצון הטוב וכורכים בה מחויבויות - היא מפסיקה להיות מתנה. 

ואני אתן לך דוגמא: איך היית מגיבה אם מישהו מהאורחים היה ניגש אליך ואומר לך - "הייתה לך חתונה נוראית, לא נהניתי מהאוכל ולא מהמוסיקה! אני רוצה לקבל את הכסף שלי בחזרה" (אני כמובן מקצינה- אבל זה הרעיון). איך היית מרגישה? זה לא היה ממש מעצבן אותך? (ובצדק). 

אם זוגות מצפים מהאורחים שישלמו סכום מינימום מסוים תמורת ההשתתפות בחתונה, שלא יתפלאו אם אח"כ האורחים יבואו בדרישות שיהיה X ו-Y. 
בעיני, שתי ההתנהגויות האלו לא תקינות - גם ההתנהגות של זוגות שמצפים לקבל מתנה בסכום מסוים וקוראים לאלו שלא נתנו כמצופה "קמצנים" וגם ההתנהגות של אלו שמגיעים לחתונה וחושבים שבגלל שהם "שילמו" הם צריכים לקבל באירוע X, Y ו-Z.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

זה בידיוק העניין דניאל 
כי זכותם של הזוגות להאמין שהם יקבלו בממוצע 250 ברור שיש מי שייתן יותר ומי שייתן פחות ואני באמת מתקשה להבין את אלו שאומרים שזה לא נכון. אני לא מצפה שיתנו סכום שעולה על הנורמה, אני מתרעמת על העובדה שלאנשים נוח לתת סכום סכום שהם יודעים שהוא לא מכסה כשליש מעלות מנה ממוצעת ולהגיד זה מה שנוח לי. אני את הכסף ישקיע בדברים אחרים שיותר מדברים אלי. בגלל זה אני אומרת אם החתונה של אותו זוג לא מדברת אלייך עד כדי כך שאת רוצה לגרום לזוג הפסד ניכר פשוט לא ללכת. יהיה לשני הצדדים יותר טוב. להגיד בואו נעשה שזוג יביא 300 ש"ח ונהפוך את עולם החתונות לעולם שפוי וזה בעיה של הזוג שהם מתחתנים ושהזמינו אותנו, זה לדעתי לא יפה ובעצם לנצל את מצבו של הזוג שרוצה להתחתן. לגבי שאלתך ברור שהייתי מתעצבנת אבל שוב אני אומרת אני לא מצפה שמישהו ייתן גם 10 שקל אם הוא לא יכול אבל יש כאן הבדל גדול לבין לא יכול או לא רוצה.


----------



## shushlush (13/11/12)

אבל יש סיבה שיש ממוצע 
אם כולם יתנו מינימום מה שהוא היום ממוצע...

ואת שוב חוזרת לצ'ק המהלך
לפני החותנה שלי אמרתי לכמה אנשים שיבואו בלי כסף. ככה. הם. כי פשוט רציתי אותם בחתונה, וידעתי שבמחלקה שלנו שהיא מאוד קטנה יש 7 חתונות הקיץ וכולם יעשו את החשבון של לאיזה חתונה ללכת, ואני רציתי שהם יבואו לשלי בלי לעשות חשבון. על כל חתונה לשים 250 (או יותר) רק בתקופה של מיוני עד ספטמבר... אנשים יוצאים בנזק כלכלי כבד.
אז נכון, אף אחד לא שם כלום (לא מהחבר'ה האל הלפחות...) אבל היו כמה ששמו 150. כיסו פחות מחצי מנה.
אבל את יודעת מה?
למחרת אמרנו שבלעדיהם החתונה שלנו הייתה נראית אחרת לגמרי- הם עשו את הרחבה, הם שימחו אותנו כמו שאף אחד אחר לא שימח- הם החברים הכי טובים שלנו. פשוט אין להם. אז שאני אפסיד את השמחה שהם הביאו לי רק בגלל שהם עלו לי 200 ש"ח כל אחד? בגלל שהפסדתי עליהם כסף?
אני מעדיפה את הכיף, אחרת לא הייתי מתחתנת בדרך שהתחתנתי


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

ברור לי 
ואת שוב חוזרת למה שכבר אמרתי לא מעט פעמים, אני מדברת על אנשים רחוקים שאין קשר איתם. גם אני מעדיפה שחברות קרובות שלי יבואו ואני לא יחשבן לאף אחת מהן כמה היא צריכה להביא.


----------



## shushlush (13/11/12)

אז למה להזמין אותם? 
אם בין כה וכו הם צ'ק מהלך?
למה שהם יעשו את ההחלטה.
אנחנו הזמנו רק חברים קרובים, מי שלא הייתי הולכת לאירוע שלו, לא היה מוזמן לשלי
ההורים... הזמינו מי שהם ראו לנכון, הרוב היו חברים קרובים
ולפי זה עשינו את החישוב


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

דוגמא 
זה לא קרה לי- חבר טוב למשל של בן זוגי מתקופת הצבא. הם שומרים אחד לשני חסד נעורים ובעלי רצה שיגיע לחתונה. הוא מגיע עם בת זוגו וביחד הם שמים 300 ש"ח. אם אותו חבר היה מגיע לבד ונותן 150 ש"ח אין בזה פסול. לעומת זאת את בת זוגו אנחנו לא מכירים ועל כן לדעתי היא לא הייתה צריכה להגיע. זו דוגמא שכרגע חשבתי עליה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/11/12)

מצד שני 
יכול להיות שאותו חבר מתקופת הצבא לא הכיר אף אחד אחר באירוע ואם הברירה הייתה בין לבוא לבד לבין לא לבוא- כי הוא לא מכיר אף אחד, הוא לא היה בא. 
לכל אחד יש שיקולים אחרים. 
באופן אישי, הייתי מעדיפה להגיע לבד ולתת 300 ש"ח, אבל זו אני ואותו חבר מהצבא הוא אדם אחר והוא לא מחויב לסטנדרטים שלי או לתפיסת העולם שלי.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

בואי נניח שיש חברים נוספים 
מתקופת הצבא אז למה זה בסדר? ברור הרי שאף אחד לא מחייב אף אחד אבל להגיד שזה לא פוגע בזוג זה לא נכון. ושוב אני חוזרת על מה שכבר אמרתי- אף אחת מאיתנו לא הכתיבה סטנרדטים הם פשוט קיימים כמו שנהוג לתת טיפ במסעדה. יכולתי להגיד בעיה של המלצר שהוא עובד במלצרות אני ישים רק 5% טיפ במקום 12% כי זה מה שנוח לי ועם הכסף שנשאר אני יפנק את עצמי. זה בסדר? לדעתי לא.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/11/12)

מצד שני 
"מתנה" כשמה כן היא "מתנה".
וגם אם אני באופן אישי מציבה לעצמי מינימום שאני נותנת בתור מתנה (ואם זה בן אדם שלא בא לי לתת לו אפילו את המינימום הזה, לא אלך) אני לא יכולה לצפות מאחרים לעשות ככה.
אגב, המינימום שהצבתי נגזר ממה שלדעתי הוא מתנה ראויה ובסה"כ, אני יודעת כמה קשה לזוגות צעירים ורוצה לתת משהו שיעזור בתחילת הדרך. 
בחתונה שלנו היו אנשים שנתנו פחות והיו אנשים שנתנו יותר. בסוף זה התאזן. העניין הוא שלא כעסתי על אף אחד בקשר למתנה שלו, גם אם היא הייתה נמוכה יותר ממה שציפיתי. 

כמו שכתבתי - מתנה נותנים מתוך רצון טוב. 
זה בסדר לעשות הערכה של הסכום שתקבלו מהאורחים פחות או יותר, אבל צריך גם לדעת שהאורחים נותנים את המתנות מתוך רצונם הטוב ושאין להם מחויבות כלפיך. 

מה שאני מנסה לומר זה שזה נכון שאני לא אתן פחות מ-X, אבל מי שכן רוצה לתת פחות מ-X, סה"כ, זו זכותו. אני לא אכעס ולא אתמרמר עליו.
כלומר, אני לא יכולה לצפות מאנשים לעמוד בסטדנרטים שאני הצבתי לעצמי - כי מי קובע שהם נכונים. זה שאני מרגישה שזה נכון זה עניין אחד, אבל מה שנכון עבורי, לא בהכרח נכון עבור מישהו אחר.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/11/12)

מסכימה איתך שלכל אחד יש סטנדרט שונה 
ועוד משהו אפילו בכל מקום בארץ יש סטנדרט שונה.
אני בטוחה שמנות בבאר שבע יותר זולות מתל אביב ועל כן הסטנדרט הוא אחר. אבל לא אני ולא את קבענו הוא סטנדרט. הסטנדרט באיזור המרכז הוא 250 ש"ח למנה אם לא יותר. ונכון שכל אחד יכול להביא הרבה פחות מזה אבל אם הוא עושה את זה למרות שיש אפשרות כלכלית להתנהג אחרת זה משהו שלא מובן לי. לא מובן לי העיקרון של "הזוג רוצה להתחתן- זאת בעיה שלו אני לא רוצה לממן את זה". 
אותם אלו ששמים 300 ש"ח לזוג יכולים גם להגיע בלי מתנה בכלל ושוב למרות שיש אפשרות כלכלית לחשוב שזה בסדר שהזוג שמתחתן ישלם על ההנאה באותו הערב 600 ש"ח כי הוא בחר להתחתן. עלי זה לא מקובל.


----------



## 3תיתי (12/11/12)

למה עורכים חתונה, אם לא רוצים לשלם עליה? 
איזה גועל! מי שרוצה לארח ולרצות שאנשים ישמחו איתו, צריך להוציא על זה כסף, או מקסימום, וזה ממש נהדר, להזמין הביתה, כשכל אחד מביא איתו מנה כלשהי. זה מקסים וזול מאד. נראה לי שאנשים מתפלצנים על גב הקורבנות, סליחה החברים ובני המשפחה שלהם. איזה מין דבר מגעיל!


----------



## סתוונית היורה (12/11/12)

ואחר כך מדברים כאן על יוקר המחיה... 
לאנשים אין כסף לאוכל ודיור ועדיין ממשיכים לחגוג באירועים ראוותניים ו מ י ו ת ר י ם. אין לי בעיה שיחגגו, אבל גם להתלונן על אחרים ש"מעיזים" לא להשתתף בחגיגת הבזבוזים ההזויה הזו? על מה ולמה??


----------



## שרון של אופיר (13/11/12)

עוד נקודה למחשבה בנושא -מועד שליחת ההזמנות 
לי אין כסף.
פשוט וקל.
אני מפרנסת יחידה, עם 3 ילדים. הכל אצלי מחושב על האגורה. לפעמים ברמה כזו שאני מתלבטת האם לקנות גבינה או לחם. לפעמים לא.
אצלי בבית יש שורה של צנצנות שעומדות על מדף. מסומנות לפי אירועים שאני יודעת *מראש *שהולכים להיות. בכל שבוע אני שמה בכל צנצנת כזו כמה מטבעות שיש לי (10 שקלים, 5 שקלים. בשבועות "טובים"- שאין הרבה צנצנות, אני שמה 20 ש"ח בכל אחת). ככה שמגיע האירוע, אני מוסיפה עוד קצת, ויש לי סכום נחמד לתת (נחמד - 300 או יותר, תלוי בקרבה וכמה אני דוחקת את התקציב).

אבל מה אני רוצה להגיד בעצם - אירועים שמזמינים אותי שלושה שבועות לפני האירוע - אני בחיים לא אצליח לחסוך מספיק לתת מתנה שתרגיש לי מכובדת (ובמצב שלי גם 200 ש"ח למשפחה זה הרבה).
מי שקרוב אלי יודע שלנו צריך להודיע מראש (איך אמרתי לגיסתי - תודיעי לי על הריון בערך אחרי שאת מודיעה לבעלך. ככה נוכל לתת מתנה יפה לברית).
אני אוהבת את המנהג הזה של save the date כי הוא נותן לי זמן להתכונן. הוא מאפשר לי להחסוך והלביא מתנה יפה (גם בסטנדרטים שתוארו פה. הרבה מעל התקציב שלי). ב-5 חודשים אני יכולה לארגן מתנה של 400 ש"ח, ולפעמים אפילו יותר.

אז מי שמזמין ממש לפני האירוע - קחו בחשבון שגם לזה יש השפעה על גובה המתנות שתקבלו. במיוחד מאנשים שהם לא בדיוק המעגלה הראשון שלכם.


----------



## Olga1986 (13/11/12)

מאוד אוהבת את קו המחשבה הזה + שני הסנט שלי. 
אני נוהגת באותו אופן. ראשית אני לא הולכת לחתונות של אנשים רחוקים, בהם אני מרגישה שאני אגיע על מנת לחמם כיסא. על אירועים של האנשים הקרובים אני יודעת הרבה זמן מראש וחוסכת. הייתי 6 שנים סטודנטית, כך שכסף בשפע בטח לא היה לי (ועדיין אין), לעומת זאת- חתונות היו לרוב. עובדה זו אפשרה לי להביא מתנות מכובדות לכל אחד מהחברים שלי. מעבר לכך, לחתונה של אחי התכוננתי כמעט שנה מראש, כך שחסכתי כמה אלפי שקלים.

אני כן מרגישה בשרשור הזה קצת התחסדות בנוסח "יש אנשים רעבים ללחם ואתם רוצים לסחוט מהם כסף על מנת שאייל גולן יופיע בחתונה שלכם". רובנו הרי חיים בבטן הרכה והשמנמנה של פעמון גאוס. רוב הזוגות מנסים להפיק מקסימום ממינימום, לשדרג בדברים שממש חשובים להם ולחסוך איפה שאפשר. התוצאה היא בסך הכל אירוע ממוצע שעלות המנה בו היא כ-250 שקלים. כל זאת בחסות הנורמות החברתיות. 

למה אנחנו עבדים לנורמות חברתיות, אתם שואלים בהתרסה? תשאלו את עצכם למה אתם קונים מתנה לחמות בפסח, למה רצתם לקנות בגדים חדשים כשהתחיל לרדת גשם (למרות שיש לכם מספיק מהחורף הקודם), ולמען האמת, למה אתה מתחתנים בכלל? אנחנו עושים את מה שאנחנו עושים כי עברנו תהליך חיברות (סוציאליזציה), שבסופו אנחנו מותאמים לחברה שבה אנחנו חיים. האם זו גזרה לנצח נצחים? כמובן שלא, כל דבר כזה ניתן לערער ובחינה מחדש, אבל אולי כדאי לעשות את זה עם יותר מודעות למצב הקיים.

סליחה על הפילוסופיה בגרוש**


----------



## a wild rose (13/11/12)

רעיון יפה 
ואני כבר מצאתי את עצמי מגלה שאני מוזמנת לחתונות בהתראה קצרה עם מחשבות איך אני מכניסה את ההוצאה הזאת לתקציב.

קרה לי פעם קטע יותר בעייתי: חברה לא הכי קרובה שהתחתנה התקשרה אלי שבוע לפני החתונה, אמרה שראתה באישורי ההגעה שאני מגיעה לבד ושאלה מה עם בן הזוג. היינו זוג יחסית טרי והוא לא כל כך הכיר את החברה ובן זוגה, אבל היא ניסתה לשכנע ואמרה שתשמח מאוד אם יבוא גם. כשניסיתי לגשש מה כל כך חשוב לה שהוא יבוא התברר שהיו להם לא מעט ביטולים והם חששו מהפסדים. שיחות דומות היא ניהלה עם חברות אחרות, כולל כאלו שלא היה להן בן זוג, כשחברה אחרת קיבלה ברגע האחרון הזמנה גם בשביל אחותה מלווה באמירה שגם אם היא תביא צ'ק מינימלי "אפילו רק 200 ש"ח" זה יהיה בסדר. זה בהחלט גורם לתחושה של הסתכלות על האורחים כעל פנקס צ'קים, ובאופן כזה שמזמינים אנשים שבקושי מכירים העיקר שיהיה מי שישלם.


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (13/11/12)

רוצה להבהיר את עניין ה-300 ש"ח 
אנחנו כעיקרון סזוג לא מוכנים לצאת לשום בילוי של ערב שעלותו גבוה מ-300 ש"ח, לא מסעדה, לא הופעה (למעט מקרים מיוחדים מאוד כמו הופעות של אומנים מחו"ל) ולא שום דבר אחר. לכן החלטנו שזה הסכום המקסימלי אותו אנחנו מוכנים לתת לחתונה, שמבחינתנו הוא בילוי ערב זוגי.
לאחותי אני אתן 1000 ש"ח אבל זה גם אם היא לא תעשה ארוע אלא תתחתן ברבנות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/11/12)

עלות של 300 ש"ח למנה 
שלא כוללת את התוספות מסביב היא עלות שיהיה קשה לכסות אם מסתמכים רק על מתנות האורחים. 
צריך לקחת בחשבון שעל מחיר המנה יש כל מיני הוצאות נוספות שמוסיפות עלות די נכבדת למחיר הכולל של החתונה. עלויות הספקים מקפיצות את התשלום שאתה משלם על מנה וכך גם תוספות שונות שהמקום גובה (תאורה והגברה ושכר מלצרים וברמנים וכו'). 
אם אתם בכל זאת מעוניינים במקום, קחו בחשבון שיהיה קשה לכסות. 
הנתונים ש-bobbochka ציינה מבחינת עלות דומים לנתונים שלנו וגם אנחנו כיסינו ממש "על השקל".


----------



## המרחפת (11/11/12)

הייתי לוקחת חישוב זהיר יותר. 
כשאנחנו ניסינו לחשב הכנסות צפויות, חישבנו לפי 200 ש"ח לאורח. 
זה לא היה רחוק מהאמת, ההכנסות היו בערך 240-230 לאורח. 

היה לנו מאד קשה להתפשר על קייטרינג, והיו לנו הוצאות נוספות, כך שהכנסות החתונה כיסו בערך מחצית מהסכום ההוצאות. זה היה ידוע מראש, כי מתנות ההורים היו ידועות מראש. אם מתנות ההורים היו בסכומים אחרים, היינו משנים דברים בהוצאות, מוותרים על כל מיני הוצאות או בוחרים קייטרינג טוב ופחות יקר. 

ראיתי כאן חתונות שנערכו והסכום שקיבלנו היה מכסה את החתונה, כך שזה אפשרי אבל דורש גמישות ולא להתקבע על דברים.


----------



## gitaast (11/11/12)

אתם נעולים על קיץ או שזה לא משנה? 
כי חתונה בחורף מאפשרת לך לקחת באותו מחיר מקום יותר יקר..

אנחנו למשל מתחתנים בטרה בקיסריה, שזה מקום מהמם לדעתי, אבל אם היינו מתחתנים בקיץ לא היה סיכוי שנעמוד בזה..


----------



## פרצול (11/11/12)

תלוי 
זה בהחלט תלוי בהוצאות שלכם ליום החתונה והרבה מאד תלוי בכמה האורחים נדיבים.
תעשי פשוט ממוצע של 270 ש"ח לאדם כפול כמות מוזמנים ותראי אם זה מכסה.


----------



## DIGITAL MAN (12/11/12)

לא חושב שזוג יתן כ600 ש"ח מתנה לחתונה 
בחתונות של היום שכל דבר עולה הון תועפות וישנם זוגות שמרשים לעצמם כל מיני תוספות למינהן, שלא צפו שיכסו את החתונה ע"י המתנות של האורחים, תארו לכם שזוג המתארח שזו חתונה שנייה החודש, 
שלא לדבר על שלישית ויש לא מעט כאלה, אני ואישתי מתחלקים באירועים ולא שמים יותר מ200-250 ש"ח, לא עניין של קמצנות חלילה, אלא האפשרות הכלכלית, 
הייתי בחתונה שמנה עלתה 500 ש"ח, שיהיה לו בסבבה אבל אני לא אמור לכסות עלויות כאלה.
בכל אופן בהצלחה.


----------



## הביתשלפיסטוק (12/11/12)

אני קבלתי מזוג 50 ש"ח וזה היה שווה לי יותר 
מ-500 שנתן מישהו אחר
כי אצלם זה שינה את התפריט השבועי, וסביר להניח שלא היה להם חלב או עוף באותו שבוע


הכלל שאורח אמור לכסות את המנה עבר את גבול הטעם הטוב
אורח לא אמור לכסות את שגעונות התקציב שלך
אורח צריך לחשב כמה אתה שווה לו מצד אחד, וכמה הוא יכול לתת מצד שני

אחד יחליט שאתה שווה 1K והוא יכול לתת לך את זה
אחר יחליט שאתה שווה 1K והוא יכול לתת לך רק 100

אתה תרצה אולם מפואר, זיקוקים, בר אקטיבי, שני צלמי סטילס, אחד וידאו ומצלמת רחף, לימוזינה, דיג'י יוקרתי, רקדניות ואני אמור לממן לך את זה? 
פחחחחח


----------



## לוליטה251 (12/11/12)

קודם כל זה נורא תלוי בכמות המוזמנים ובמתנות 
שתקבלו אבל עדיף לא לקחת סיכון כי זה נורא יקר ובטח שלא מסתכם ב-300ש"ח למנה. יש הרבה דברים מסביב שמכניסים לתוך המנה ובסופו של יום מסתכמת המנה במשהו כמו 380 - 400 ש"ח.
אנחנו רצינו בהתחלה להתחתן בקיץ אבל המחירים היו פשוט נוראיים. לא פחות מ 280 ש"ח למנה ובגלל שלקחנו בחשבון שיש עוד הרבה הוצאות מעבר החלטנו לקבל מחיר יותר טוב באולם מעולה אבל במקום הקיץ סגרנו לדצמבר הקרוב...
הלבט היחידי שהיה לי הוא שיש סיכוי גדול שירד לי גשם אבל האמת במחירים שנותנים בקיץ הגשם היחידי שהיה יורד הוא מהעיניים שלי על ההפסד הענקי מהחתונה. בן זוגי שכנע אותי בסוף לדצמבר והאמת אני די שמחה על כך. כי הרווחנו אולם מעולה במחיר עוד יותר מעולה! 
נקווה לטוב...


----------



## קלמנטינה ננסית (12/11/12)

באתי מהראשי 
אי אפשר לדעת וממש ממש אל תבנה על זה. תהנו מהחתונה ומה שיהיה-יהיה.


----------



## פטיש ופעמון (12/11/12)

הפתרון הוא חתונת חורף 
אני עשיתי חתונת חורף בכלל לא צנועה אלא מפוצצת באוכל אטרקציות ועוד.. עלה לי 180 שח למנה כולל הכל במקום מאוד מפואר.
האורחים הביאו לא פחות מ300 שקל לאדם (מי ש בא עם ילדים הוסיף 300 על כל ילד).
היו לי 310 אורחים אגב.

הכל ענין של מה אתה תקבע ואיך דברים יראו וככה הם יראו - 
תלך קצת יותר רחוק פריפריה - תקבל תנאי מלכות במחיר מגוחך. כנ"ל אם תלך על חתונת חורף.
לגבי המתנות ולאק מדובר במשפחה של תימנים. כך שלדעתי מי שמביאים לחתונה שלה פחות מ 300 שקל לאדם כניראה שזה מה שאורחיה חושבים שמגיע או שראוי.
אצלנו אף אחד לא חשב שזה ראוי להביא פחות מ 300 כיוון שגם אנחנו מעולם לא הבאנו פחות כשהתארחנו, תמיד הבאנו בנדיבות לב.

מסקנה בסוף אתה מקבל מה שבישלת 
בסופו של דבר כיסינו עם עודף של בערך 10,000. ואף אחד לא יצא מבועס או בתחושת קיפוח מהענין.


----------



## Hadas 87 (12/11/12)

אפשר לשאול באיזה אולם התחתנת? 
ואהבתי את מה שכתבת. 
קמצנות זו תכונה מגעילה.
ואני חושבת שאפשר להבדיל בין אנשים שבאמת אין להם לבין קמצנות לשמה.


----------



## אשה מרציפן (13/11/12)

ואם תלך לפריפריה 
לאורחים לא יהיה כל כך נוח להגיע. אנשים לא תמיד לוקחים בחשבון שלהגיע לחתונה זה לא רק הצ'ק, זה גם דלק, הפסד שעות עבודה אם יוצאים מוקדם, בייביסיטר למי שיש ילדים - ככה שאם תתחתנו בפריפריה בזמן שרוב האורחים לא גרים קרוב, גם מי שיגיע לרוב יגיע באיחור ו/או ילך מוקדם. הייתי בחתונה כזאת שהתקיימה בגן מקסים ליד אשקלון - רוב האורחים היו מאזור המרכז והשרון (גם החתן הוכלה האמת). החתונה הסתיימה מאוד מוקדם כי רוב האנשים באו לחופה ולמנה העיקרית  והלכו כי זו נסיעה ארוכה.


----------



## הפתיליה (12/11/12)

כניראה שלא תכסה אבל זו בעיה שלך- די עם עונש ה 
די עם עונש החתונות הזה

לא.. לא מעניינת אותי חתונה מושקעת כי תכלס כולן דומות אחת לשנייה

שחררו אותנו מהעונש או לחילופין תספגו את העלויות כי בשביל רובנו אם אנחנו לא משפחה קרובה או חברים טובים זה סתם עונש והוצאה כבדה


----------



## 11Kangaroo (13/11/12)

כיסוי חתונה.. 
אז ככה אני התחתנתי שבוע שעבר.. נכון זה מפחיד לאללה לחשוב שלא אכסה...
המצב הכלכלי היום לא מלבלב... לפני החתונה אמרו לי ש200 ש"ח ממוצא לאדם זה מה שמשלמים... 
אני חושבת שבמקום להוציא המון על גד'טים וזיקוקים ובלאגן בחתונה אפשר להסתפק רק במגנטים וזהו.. חבל על כל הכסף, אנשים לא נותנים את מה שמצפים מהם להביא...
אצלי קיבלתי 180 ש"ח מזוג!!! וקיבלתי גם מתנות כמו צלחת לפירות העונה, מצעים... כן גם מתנות נותנים בימינו... ואנשים הגיעו לבד ושילמו 150 שח... כך שחבל הגזים בהוצאות...
אני הצלחתי בסופו של דבר לכסות רק את האולם ועוד קצת... לא הכל.. אז תחשבו טוב לפני שאתם משתוללים.... 
אנשים היום משלמים לפי יכולתם... ולא לפי מה שמצפים מהם לשלם... מזל שיש עוד חברים ואנשים אחרים שנתנו מתנות יפות ככה הצלחתי לכסות קצת.... 

מזל טוב לכולנו...


----------



## lanit (13/11/12)

מסכימה ומוסיפה 
אני רוצה לפתוח ולהגיד שמאוד שמחנו עם כל מי שבא לשמוח איתנו.
היה חשוב לנו לא לקפוץ מעל הפופיק ומאוד השתדלנו לקצץ בהוצאות איפה שיכולנו.
מה שכן, הדברים שגרמו לחתונה שלנו להיות קצת אחרת ויותר לטעמנו הם שהפכו אותה ליקרה יותר (עורך טקס, שדרוג אלכוהול, דיג'יי ספציפי).
אז עשינו חישוב מה הפער בין 250 ש"ח לאדם להוצאות שלנו, והסכמנו שזה משהו שאנחנו יכולים לכסות.
אפרופו 250 ש"ח- זה מחיר ממוצע. ממוצע משמעו שאמנם יהיו כאלה שיתנו יותר, אבל וודאי יהיו כאלה שיתנו פחות (לכן הוא ממוצע, ולא מינימום).
היו לנו אורחים שהביאו מתנות, מתנות כספיות מצומצמות או לא הביאו מתנה כלל. עם כולם שמחנו, לכולם הודינו. מה שכן, זה הגדיל את הסכום שהיינו צריכים לכסות לבד (וגם בעצם העלה את העלות פר אורח). וגם כאן יש אבל- אבל זו החתונה שרצינו ולא היינו משנים דבר! זה המחיר. או שהיינו עושים חתונה של מינימום של מינימום עם סיכוי לכסות (ואולי לא לכסות), או שמשקיעים באירוע יותר ויש סיכוי שלא נכסה. סיכון מחושב שכל אחד צריך לקחת לעצמו.


----------



## pipidi (13/11/12)

האם זה לא בסדר שאנשים משלמים לפי יכולתם?


----------



## הפתיליה (15/11/12)

זה הכי בסדר והכי נכון. נקודה. ואני שמחה על ה 
השירשור הזה
סוף סוף להיות מסוגלים להגיע על מבולי הקנסות שמגיעים אלינו.


----------

